# Soll Oberst Klein bestraft werden



## King_Sony (7. November 2009)

Hi, wollt mal wissen ob Ihr Oberst Klein bestrafen würdet oder nicht und wenn ihr woll könnt ihr dann posten warum Ihr euch dafür entschieden habt. Falls einer noch nix davon gehört hat: http://www.welt.de/politik/deutschl...leins-Entscheidung-hat-Fairness-verdient.html

Also meiner Meinung nach soll er nicht bestraft werden, weil sie mit den Tankern schlimme Atentate hätten machen können.

LG Sony
EDIT: anderen Link


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

Hast du noch eine andere Meldung dazu als von einer Unionsnahen Zeitung, die gerne mal ihre Meinung als Fakt darstellt?


----------



## boss3D (7. November 2009)

[X] _Nein_

Den verlinkten Artikel habe ich übrigens garnicht gelesen, weil ich schon durch andere "seriösere" Meldungen zu dem Thema informiert bin. 

Meiner Meinung nach kann dem Oberst alleine schon deswegen kein fahrlässiges, oder rücksichtsloses Handeln unterstellt werden, weil er noch auf eine Nachfrage der US Air Force verlangt hatte, kleinere Bomben mit weniger Wirkung einzusetzen, als es die Amerikaner geplant hatten. Dass die zivilen Opfer zu bedauern sind, steht außer Frage, aber militärisch gesehen, denke ich, dass der Luftangriff seinen Nutzen erfüllt hat. Wer weiß, wie viele Menschen erst bei Anschlägen mit den Tanklastern umgekommen wären und sogar ortsansässige Afghanen hielten den Angriff für richtig, weil sie den Taliban alles zugetraut hätten. 

Dass sämtliche Bundeswehr-Offiziere in Afghanisten von der Deutschen Regierung den Befehl haben, in solchen Situationen nach eigenem Ermessen zu handeln, davon gehe ich aus. Lediglich direkte Angriffsbefehle dürfen sie nicht erteilen, soweit ich informiert bin und im Übrigen kann man den Angriff auch als Prävention vor einem direkten Angriff auf die Deutschen Truppen sehen. 

Zu allerletzt hätten auch noch die US-Piloten den Bombenabwurf nach amerikanischem Militärrecht verweigern können, wenn sie der Auffassung gewesen wären, dass der Angriff schlichtweg falsch wäre.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## King_Sony (7. November 2009)

So hab jetzt einen andere Titel verlinkt
LG Sony


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

ich bin zwar etwas aus der materie raus (is ja scho bissl her) aber erinner mich noch an meine damalige meinung dazu: keine bestrafung. boss3d hat das an sich schon schön aufgezählt, was auch meine meinung in etwa wiederspielgelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

Das Problem ist ja, ob man die Menschen, die unschuldig sind, als Kriegsopfer bezeichen will und man eben das Sterben von Zivilisten in kauf nimmt um eine größere Anzahl von Opfern zu verhindern.
Aber dazu müsste Deutschland den Einstatz erst mal als Kriegseinsatz sehen und das tun sie nicht, solange das nicht der Fall ist, muss sich der Oberst als Verantwortlicher zu verantworten.
Ob man das als Mord anklagen will, kann ich nicht beurteilen, Mord wird dann angezeigt, wenn ein Tötungsdelikt aus niederen Beweggründen vorangeschritten wird.
Das kann ich hier nicht erkennen, der Offizier wollte einer möglichen Gefahr präventiv vorgreifen, eher sollte die Frage gestellt werden, ob das das richtige Mittel dafür war.


----------



## boss3D (7. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber dazu müsste Deutschland den Einstatz erst mal als Kriegseinsatz sehen und das tun sie nicht


Tun sie nicht? Wen meinst du denn ganz konkret mit "Deutschland"?

Also spätestens wenn der Verteidigungsminister von Krieg spricht, würde ich schon sagen, dass _sie es tun_.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

Tja, das macht er jetzt vielleicht, aber Jung hat das seinerzeit nicht gesagt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2009)

[X] Ja (militärisch). Ebenso wie die Vorgesetzten, die offensichtlich mit der Auswahl kompetenter Leute ebenso überfordert waren, wie er mit seinem Einsatz.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. November 2009)

[X] Nein

Aber ich frage mich, woher er wusste, dass der Tankwagen für einen Anschlag vorgesehen war?
Das genaue Vorgehen war ja anscheinend bekannt, nur woher?


> Er wusste, dass die Taliban planten, mit zwei Tankern einen Bundeswehrstützpunkt anzugreifen. Der erste sollte die Einfahrtsbefestigung sprengen, der zweite in die Quartiere preschen.


Bei den vielen Zivilopfern frage ich mich allerdings auch, wie viele Taliban dabei umkamen?

Edit: Aha, in einer anderen Quelle steht:


> Ein Informant am Boden gab an, es seien keine Zivilisten bei den Lastwagen. Der Oberst gab den Befehl, die beiden Laster zu bombardieren. Um 1.49 Uhr nachts, rund zweieinhalb Stunden, nachdem die steckengebliebenen Lastwagen entdeckt worden waren, geschah das. Zwischen 17 und 142 Menschen - so die im Isaf-Bericht zitierten Quellen - kamen ums Leben, *darunter auch „Zivilisten“*.


http://www.faz.net/s/RubFC06D389EE76479E9E76425072B196C3/Doc~ED5F669AA95BB4973A0C78183AF22E381~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

Es waren also anscheinend auch Taliban dabei.

Auf Grund der Informationen, die zu Grunde lagen, nehme ich schon an, dass der Angriff gerechtfertigt waren.
Die Bundeswehr sollte imo noch einiges härter gegen die Taliban vorgehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2009)

Etwas ausführlicheren Medienberichten war es wohl so, dass die Taliban, die Tanklaster begleiteten, bevor sie steckenblieben, vor Ort waren - das aber auch eine große Zahl an Zivilisten sich an den Lastern bedienten.

Die Frage ist imho nicht, ob damit auch Taliban getroffen wurden, sondern ob eine konkrete Bedrohungslage vorlag, in der sich die Bundeswehr selbstverteidigen sollte. Denn der Auftrag ist nunmal nicht, die Taliban zu besiegen - sondern das Land wieder aufzubauen. Das Töten von Zivilisten erschwert letzteres bekanntermaßen deutlich.
Selbst wenn eine Zerstörung der Laster als unabdingbar bewertet wurde, stellt sich die Frage nach dem Luftangriff: Die Laster steckten fest. Die Taliban ist nach offiziellen Angaben eher mit Guerilla-Taktiken unterwegs und hat vermutlich kein schweres Bergegerät auf Abruf bereit. Der Bundeswehrstützpunkt war nicht sehr weit entfernt.
Das klingt für mich nach einer Situation, in der man auch Bodenfahrzeuge hätte einsetzen können, die Zivilisten vor der Zerstörung durch Warnschüße vertreiben. (bzw.: Wenn man so genau über die Personen vor Ort informiert war, dürfte man auch gewusst haben, was für Waffen diese tragen. Bei fehlender Boden-Luft-Kapazität hätten auch der Luftangriff mit vorrangehenden Tiefflügen oder schlicht von Hubschraubern ausgeführt werden können, um die Zahl der Opfer zu reduzieren)


----------



## boss3D (10. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> das aber auch eine große Zahl an Zivilisten sich an den Lastern bedienten.


Soweit ich informiert bin, hatten die Taliban Zivilisten aus nahegelegenen Dörfern gezwungen, bei der Bergung der Lastwagen zu helfen. Die Zivilisten waren mit Sicherheit nicht vor Ort, um Treibstoff für den Eigengebrauch in Kanistern wegzuschleppen.  


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Denn der Auftrag ist nunmal nicht, die Taliban zu besiegen - sondern das Land wieder aufzubauen.


Dumm nur, dass das eine nicht ohne das andere geht ...





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> die Zivilisten vor der Zerstörung durch Warnschüße vertreiben.


Und die Taliban wären, glaubst du, nicht gemeinsam mit den Zivilisten weggerannt?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## theLamer (10. November 2009)

[X] Nein

Weil es an den verammten Politikern liegt, dass sie die Situation in Afghanistan nicht als "Krieg" oder "bewaffneten Konflikt" definieren... da wäre das kein Problem

INsofern: Guttenberg spricht ja schon von "kriegsähnlichen Zuständen", und schützt Klein, was richtig ist. Es ist eben Krieg und Krieg is nicht schön, da können halt auch mal Zivilisten sterben (nicht so verstehen, als ob mir das egal wäre, aber so ist Krieg eben - bin ja auch generell für Frieden). Aber man muss das nicht zum Nachteil der Soldaten beschönigen, wie STeinmeier und Jung (INkompetenz in Person) es getan haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin, hatten die Taliban Zivilisten aus nahegelegenen Dörfern gezwungen, bei der Bergung der Lastwagen zu helfen. Die Zivilisten waren mit Sicherheit nicht vor Ort, um Treibstoff für den Eigengebrauch in Kanistern wegzuschleppen.



Ich hab im Umfeld des Untersuchungsberichtes keine gut belegten Schilderungen der Situation unmittelbar vor dem Angriff gehört, aber die Reportagen nach den Angriffen schildeterten u.a. so etwas:

unter den Opfern sei "eine kleine Zahl" von Zivilisten, darunter Kinder, die aus den in einem Fluss festgefahrenen Lastern Benzin abzapfen wollten. Ein Sprecher des afghanischen Gesundheitsministeriums sagte, "zwischen 200 und 250" Dorfbewohner hätten sich um die Laster geschart. Daher sei eine "große Zahl" von Zivilisten unter den Toten und Verletzten zu befürchten.

Wenn man bedenkt, wie tief die Laster im Schlamm steckten, ist zumindest das leeren der Tanks (von wem für wen sei dahingestellt) auch logisch.




> Dumm nur, dass das eine nicht ohne das andere geht ...
> Und die Taliban wären, glaubst du, nicht gemeinsam mit den Zivilisten weggerannt?



Das tut wenig zur Sache. Es mögen Leute zu dem Schluss kommen, dass das Abschlachten von Taliban und Leuten, die sich zufällig im Umkreis von 100m aufhalten, aus Afghanistan einen friedlichen, weltoffenen Ort mit glücklichen Einwohnern macht. 
Aber: 
Es ist nicht an einem Oberst, solche Überlegungen anzustellen und daraufhin eingenmächtig Aktionen zu erteilen.

Das ist Job der obersten Militärführung bzw. der Politik. Und die Vorgabe der Politik lautet nicht, die Taliban zu töten, sondern die afghanischen Behörden beim Wiederaufbau zu unterstützen und Waffen nur zur Selbstverteidigung einzusetzen.
Dieser Befehl wurde imho ganz klar missachtet und dass muss Konsequenzen für denjenigen haben - ebenso wie für alle, die ihn dabei aus eigenem ermessen heraus unterstützt haben. (Sowohl im vorraus, als sie ihn für den Job ausgewählt haben, als auch im nachhinein, wenn sie seine Fehler für angemessen erklärt haben)


----------



## Havenger (10. November 2009)

nein er sollte nicht bestraft werden !!! deutschland ist im kireg in afghanistan und da sollte man nicht noch einen offizier bestrafen, der nur seine arbeit getan hat ! finde es ehrlich eine frechheit das die regierung ( außer guttenberg ) es nicht sagt das deutschland im krieg ist ...

gut so guttenberg du sagst wenigstens was sache ist !


----------



## axel25 (10. November 2009)

Nein, er hat 100Zivis gegen, Wahrscheinlich, tausend gegeben. Er hat den Taliban Ressourcen geraubt und unter Umständen die Bevölkerung gelehrt, nicht mit den Taliban zusammenzuarbeiten.

Wer von würde nicht sagen, sprengen wir sie in die Luft, wenn er 100 Zivilisten imbringt, aber 1000 das Leben retten kann?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2009)

[X]ich z.b.


----------



## theLamer (11. November 2009)

@ axel25 Ist eben Utilitarismus, dem du anhängst

@ 1000 vs 100: Joa, das BfvG sagt ja auch, dass man_ nicht_ so argumentieren kann (Flugzeugabstürze) 
Menschenleben gegeneinander aufrechnen, das ginge so einfach nicht


----------



## BTMsPlay (11. November 2009)

Alle Soldaten die es wagen auf den Gegner zurückzuschießen gehöhren bestraft. Finde die Frage schon merkwürdig!


----------



## Havenger (11. November 2009)

Also ehrlich immer wieder muss man es sagen : Deutschland ist im Krieg !

@ BTMsPlay : bist du ein linker ? stell dir mal dich vor in afghanistan und plötzlich steht ein taliban vor dir mit ner auf dich gerichtetetn waffe ! würdest du den erst mal freundlich fragen ob er die weglegen kann damit du mit ihm reden kannst ? der würde schießen ehe du bis 3 gezählt hast ...

drum wie gesagt ich stehe hinter klein und kann nur sagen ich hätte genauso gehandelt !


----------



## axel25 (11. November 2009)

1. D ist im Krieg.
2. Soso, sollen sie sich lieber erschießen lassen.
3. Darf die Luftwaffe einen entfürhtten Jet, der auf ein AKW oder Großstadt, Großverantsaltung zufliegt nach der 3. Aufforderung zum Abdrehen meines Wissens nach abschießen.
4. In einem Krieg gibt es keine Regeln, D ist im Krieg(das ist eine Tatsache, wer das nicht aktzeptiert, der gehört nicht in diese Welt, es ist nunmal der Krieg gegen den Terror).


----------



## theLamer (11. November 2009)

> 1. D ist im Krieg.


Deskriptiv ja, aber eben nicht offiziell auf dem Papier, weshalb sie nicht das Feuer eröffnen dürfen (normativ) - was auch Quatsch ist. Ich wäre auch dafür, dass es als "Krieg" bezeichnet wird, sodass Kleins Handlung legimimiert wäre



> 3. Darf die Luftwaffe einen entfürhtten Jet, der auf ein AKW oder Großstadt, Großverantsaltung zufliegt nach der 3. Aufforderung zum Abdrehen meines Wissens nach abschießen.


Passagierflugzeuge nicht.



> 4. In einem Krieg gibt es keine Regeln, D ist im Krieg(das ist eine Tatsache, wer das nicht aktzeptiert, der gehört nicht in diese Welt, es ist nunmal der Krieg gegen den Terror).


Falsch, es gibt das Kriegsrecht, darin sind Zivilisten erwähnt, man darf sie nicht "einfach so" töten. Extremfälle: Srebrenica z.B. im Zerfallsprozess Jugoslawiens

Und wie gesagt, offiziell sind sie nicht im Krieg, sondern haben ein UNO? Mandat ausgeführt von der NATO? Ka, es schipmft sich auf jeden Fall Friedensmission oder ähnlich und nicht Krieg.


----------



## Havenger (11. November 2009)

ehe d offiziell im krieg ist scheint an ganz dunkeln stellen sonne 

2. würde ich ändern der sicherheit willen soll man auch pjets abschießen dürfen ...



> Falsch, es gibt das Kriegsrecht, darin sind Zivilisten erwähnt, man darf sie nicht "einfach so" töten. Extremfälle: Srebrenica z.B. im Zerfallsprozess Jugoslawiens


 
soweit ich weis gibts das kriegsrecht schon ne ganze weile und da haben bisher alle nationen die das ding unterzeichnet haben dagegen verstoßen ...

siehe abu graib, georgien konfilkt usw. ...


----------



## theLamer (12. November 2009)

Aber zu sagen, wenn andere Unrecht tun, dann tu ich es auch kann nicht Grundlage des Handels sein... Ich würde es Selbstjustiz nennen. Wenn das jeder tun würde, dann haben wir Anarchie 

Aber nicht zu vergessen: Die Terroristen haben keine Moral, wieso sollten wir uns ihnen gegenüber moralisch verhalten? Ist eben ein Dilemma, es sind auch Menschen aber verdienen sie moralisches Handeln? Und: Wozu führt das langfristig? Das sind wahrscheinlich die Sachen, die dir durch den Kopf gehen, wenn du sowas sagst wie im Post vorher... 

MIr geht es genauso....


----------



## Malkav85 (12. November 2009)

Und gerade die Nationen, die am lautesten schimpfen, haben eh den meisten Dreck am Stecken!

Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviel Collateralschäden die Amis und Briten uns verheimlichen.


----------



## Havenger (12. November 2009)

naja es gibt immer noch das problem ( men siehe diese sinnloses verhaltensregeln die es für die soldaten gab ) die mussten erst in zig sprachen sagen das die die waffe runternehmen sollen und auch dann durften sie nur in die luft schießen ...

wenn ich bundeskanzler wäre oder der das zu entscheiden hat würde ich auf jeden fall den soldaten freien schussbefehl geben so dass die sofort schießen können wenn sie sich bedroht fühlen ...


----------



## Malkav85 (12. November 2009)

ich hät unsere Jungs abgezogen. Entweder sie dürfen schießen, oder sie kommen allesamt heim. 

Wenn ich da unten wär und ich würde mich bedroht fühlen bzw. jemand kommt auf mich zu mit einer Waffe, würde ich mich auch wehren.


----------



## Havenger (12. November 2009)

ja ich auch ... nur wie ist das heute : da gibts ein disziplinar verfahren und dann ne uneherenhafte entlassung ! toll ist echt ein schöner lohn wenn man dann noch vlt sein leben und das der kameraden rettet ...


----------



## Lord Wotan (22. Dezember 2009)

Bin für ja und zwar als Anstifter zum Massenmord!


----------



## Havenger (23. Dezember 2009)

naja massenmord würde ich das net nennen was wäre wenn die taliban das gegen vlt hunderte menschen als waffe benutzt hätten ? so sind halt mal 100 drauf gegangen und na und ? jetzt ist dort mal ne weile ruhe !


----------



## ole88 (23. Dezember 2009)

soweit ich weiß und mal gelesen habe darf D offiziel keinen krieg mehr führen wegen 2.WK, gab da doch so ein schönes blatt zum unterzeichnen.

nun wird dies halt inoffiziel getean und kein hahn kräht danach ich sage nein nicht er sondern die verdammten politiker und sessel wärmer sollten bestraft werden.


----------



## Eifelsniper (23. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß und mal gelesen habe darf D offiziel keinen krieg mehr führen wegen 2.WK, gab da doch so ein schönes blatt zum unterzeichnen.
> 
> nun wird dies halt inoffiziel getean und kein hahn kräht danach ich sage nein nicht er sondern die verdammten politiker und sessel wärmer sollten bestraft werden.



   Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt 
  Nach der momentanen Gesetzeslage (Grundgesetz) Kann die Bundesregierung den Kriegsfall  nur in Verbindung mit dem V-Fall (Verteidigungsfall)  verkünden, ein V-Fall liegt aber zurzeit nicht vor.
  Das was du meinst, ist die Erklärung das  Deutschland keinen Angriffskrieg mehr starten darf.


Zum Thema...Wo gehobelt wird fallen späne,wo Krieg ist Fallen Menschen.
    Unverschämt finde ich zudem das in der BRD sich Menschen die NIE in so einer Lage waren oder Kommen werden, sich das recht rausholen und  den Herrn Oberst verurteilen oder Verurteilen wollen für sein Handeln.
  Es gibt nun mal Situationen im Krieg und in bewaffneten Konflikten (Ja das ist ein Unterschied) da kann man nicht lange überlegen und erst mal 50 Genehmigungen einnehmen, dann muss man Handeln.
  Zudem muss man erstmals Nachweisen wie viel Zivilisten den jetzt wirklich unter den Opfern waren und das ist in meinen Augen schier unmöglich da sich Taliban und Zivilisten  nicht unterscheiden lassen. Und die können mir im TV noch hundert Krankenhäuser mit verletzen Kindern zeigen, dann glaube ich noch lange nicht das die auch wirklich bei dieser Aktion Verletzt worden, das ist die gute alte Propaganda Schiene.
  Würde jeder Angriff der anderen beteiligten  Streitkräfte untersucht hätte der Untersuchungsausschuss allein wegen den US Truppen wohl erst mal für 20 Jahre zu tun.


----------



## STSLeon (23. Dezember 2009)

Ob er bestraft werden sollte oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen:

Tatsache ist, dass die Regeln zum Anfordern eines Luftschlags massiv verletzt worden sind und das sollte vor Gericht verhandelt werden. Ich bezweifle nicht die Notwendigkeit die beiden Tanklaster zu zerstoeren. Aber:

Den 2 F15 Jets wurde gemeldet, dass Truppen Feindkontakt haetten, obwohl es keinen gab. 
Die Tanklaster steckten fest und stellten damit keine unmittelbare Bedrohung mehr da. 
Ein Tiefflug, der Zivilisten warnen sollte, wurde verweigert. 
Oberst Klein forderte 6 Bomben an, die Amerikaner warfen nur 2 ab.

Sicherlich ist es in einem Krieg gegen die Taliban nicht moeglich Zivilisten von Taliban zu unterscheiden und somit werden immer "Kollateralschaeden" auftreten, aber Oberst Klein hat gegen NATO Regeln verstossen und das sollte auch verhandelt werden. Wenn er bestraft wird, dann nur auf Basis der Fakten und nicht auf irgendwelcher: was waere wenn Szenarien.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich sollte Oberst Klein bestraft werden .... *wenn(!) rechtsstaatlich festgestellt wird*, dass er durch Mißachtung rechtsstaatlicher Prinzipien (Verhältnismäßigkeit) gegen geltendes Völkerrecht (Vermeidung unverhältnismäßiger Begleitschäden) verstoßen hat.

Ich kann in dem Zusammenhang auch die Ausrede nicht gelten lassen, dass er ja nicht in diese psychologische Zwangslage geraten wäre, wenn er sich nicht unrechtmäßig in Afghanistan befunden hätte. Meiner Ansicht nach, kann von jedem aufrechten Demokraten (gerade in so gehobener Position bei einem demokratischen Verteidigungsorgan) verlangt werden, dass er die rechtsstaatlichen Prinzipien kennt, verinnerlicht hat und auch bewerten kann.
Insofern wäre es seine Pflicht gewesen, gegen seine Kommandierung nach Afghanistan vorzugehen und seine Vorgesetzten auf ihr Fehlverhalten hinzuweisen.

Allerdings scheint die Fähigkeit zum kognitiven Erfassen demokratischer Zusammenhänge nachzulassen, je höher man in der Hirarchie aufsteigt. In unseren letzten Regierungen (egal ob rot/grün oder rot/schwarz oder nun schwarz/gelb) scheint dieses demokratische Bewußtsein rechtsstaatlicher Prinzipien ja inzwischen komplett abhanden gekommen zu sein.

*Da* muss sich dringend etwas ändern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2009)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Zum Thema...Wo gehobelt wird fallen späne,wo Krieg ist Fallen Menschen.
> Unverschämt finde ich zudem das in der BRD sich Menschen die NIE in so einer Lage waren oder Kommen werden, sich das recht rausholen und  den Herrn Oberst verurteilen oder Verurteilen wollen für sein Handeln.



Forderst du gerade ernsthaft, dass nur aktive Soldaten im Kriegseinsatz das Recht haben sollen, das Verhalten von Menschen in Kampfsituationen zu beurteilen??
Dann können wir Völker- und Menschrechte ja gleich ganz abschaffen...



> Es gibt nun mal Situationen im Krieg und in bewaffneten Konflikten (Ja das ist ein Unterschied) da kann man nicht lange überlegen und erst mal 50 Genehmigungen einnehmen, dann muss man Handeln.



Wobei man mindestens 2 Optionen hat, wie man handelt
a) Angriff
b) Rückzug



> Zudem muss man erstmals Nachweisen wie viel Zivilisten den jetzt wirklich unter den Opfern waren und das ist in meinen Augen schier unmöglich



Muss man nicht. Die Bundeswehr darf von politischer Seite her nur dann Waffengewalt einsetzen, wenn das dringend erforderlich ist. Da von der Situation keinerlei direkte Bedrohung ausging, ist bereits ein ziviles Opfer eines mehr, als der Bundeswehr genehmigt wurde.
Die einzige Frage, die imho noch geklärt werden muss, wer alles seinen Kopf dafür hinhält - wurde ob Oberst Klein mit falschen Informationen versorgt? Hat er selbst falsche Entscheidungen getroffen? Oder hatte er die falschen Befehle?
Die Informationen, die nach und nach ans Tageslicht kommen, legen eine Kombination aus letzteren beiden nahe.



> Würde jeder Angriff der anderen beteiligten  Streitkräfte untersucht hätte der Untersuchungsausschuss allein wegen den US Truppen wohl erst mal für 20 Jahre zu tun.



Wenn das vorgehen der US-Armee in diversen Kriegen mal nach Menschenrechts- und Völkerrechtsgesichtspunkten untersucht und den Opfern eine angemessen Entschädigung zugesprochen werden würde, dann würde morgen ein Pfandleiher das weiße Haus auf eBay anbieten.
Es hat seinen Grund, dass die sich Urteilen des internationalen Gerichtshofs verweigern.


----------



## Havenger (24. Dezember 2009)

angriff ist doch die beste verteidigung ... mal sehen was als nächstes passiert und dann schreien wieder alle die bösen deutschen ...


----------



## Eifelsniper (24. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Forderst du gerade ernsthaft, dass nur aktive Soldaten im Kriegseinsatz das Recht haben sollen, das Verhalten von Menschen in Kampfsituationen zu beurteilen??
> Dann können wir Völker- und Menschrechte ja gleich ganz abschaffen...



   Ich fordere gar nix ich hab geschrieben das ich es eine Sauerei finde! Das jeder meint er müsse das handeln verurteilen! Wobei er null peil hat!
  Menschenrechte werden abgesehen davon in der BRD doch eh Täglich mit den Füßen getreten.






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei man mindestens 2 Optionen hat, wie man handelt
> a) Angriff
> b) Rückzug



   Das Wort Rückzug gibt es offiziell im Militärjargon nicht!Ansonsten macht es sinn eine Armee tausende KM um die Welt zu schicken damit sie sich dann zurück zieht.






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Muss man nicht. Die Bundeswehr darf von politischer Seite her nur dann Waffengewalt einsetzen, wenn das dringend erforderlich ist. Da von der Situation keinerlei direkte Bedrohung ausging, ist bereits ein ziviles Opfer eines mehr, als der Bundeswehr genehmigt wurde.
> Die einzige Frage, die imho noch geklärt werden muss, wer alles seinen Kopf dafür hinhält - wurde ob Oberst Klein mit falschen Informationen versorgt? Hat er selbst falsche Entscheidungen getroffen? Oder hatte er die falschen Befehle?
> Die Informationen, die nach und nach ans Tageslicht kommen, legen eine Kombination aus letzteren beiden nahe.



   Du weißt also dass von der Situation keine Direkte Gefahr ausging? Vieleicht solltest du deine Infos mit dem Untersuchungsausschuss mal austauschen.
  2 Tanklaster + Talibian in der Nähe eines Bundeswehr Stützpunktes ist für mich eine Direkte Bedrohung!
  Hätte der Herr Oberst sie sollen durchlassen oder erst mal abwarten was sie den jetzt sprengen wollen?


      Vielleicht sehe ich die Sache aus Pers. gründen auch nur aus einer anderen Sicht.


Wünsche allen eine Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2009)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Ich fordere gar nix ich hab geschrieben das ich es eine Sauerei finde!



Entschuldige - ich hatte daraus, dass du es eine Sauerei findest, geschlossen, dass du dafür bist, dass es sich ändert. Da hab ich dir wohl eine falsche Aussage in den Mund gelegt/interpretiert, weil ich nicht auf die Idee kam, dass du "Sauereien" toll findest.




> Du weißt also dass von der Situation keine Direkte Gefahr ausging? Vieleicht solltest du deine Infos mit dem Untersuchungsausschuss mal austauschen.
> 2 Tanklaster + Talibian in der Nähe eines Bundeswehr Stützpunktes ist für mich eine Direkte Bedrohung!
> Hätte der Herr Oberst sie sollen durchlassen oder erst mal abwarten was sie den jetzt sprengen wollen?
> 
> ...



Vielleicht. Denn du scheinst irgendwie vollkommen vergessen zu haben, dass die Tanklastwagen in etwa die Dynamik von Öltanks hatten. Ohne den Einsatz schweren Bergungsgerätes (das nicht vorhanden war) hätte die Taliban damit nichts anderes hätte in die Luft jagen können, als ein Flussbett. (und letzteres zu verhindern war nachweislich nicht Ziel von Klein)
Und "Nähe" ist auch relativ. Es müssen wohl einige Kilometer gewesen sein - jedenfalls soviel, dass eine Annäherung deutscher Truppen in Schussreichweite aufwendiger gewesen wäre, als ein Luftschlag.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2009)

Das Dilemma ist ja, dass man nicht wissen konnte, was die Taliban tatsächlich mit den Tankern vorhatten.
Sollte man erst warten, bis Deutsche Soldaten getötet werden, weil die Tanker entsprechend plaziert und explodiert sind?
Am Ende würde sich dann herausstellen, dass man die Todesopfer hätte verhindern können, wenn man die Tanker direkt nach dem Diebstahl beschossen hätte (was man halt jetzt getan hat).
Natürlich kann man nicht sagen, dass ein afghanisches Leben weniger Wert hat als ein deutscher Soldat.
Aber afghanische Todesopfer kann man in Deutschland leichter verkaufen als tote deutsche Soldaten.


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2009)

[X] NEIN

Als die Engländer und Co. Deutschland bombadiert haben hat auch niemand etwas gesagt wenn Zivilisten gestorben sind!

Es ist Krieg!
Dann können sie auch gleich aus dem Land wieder nach Deutschland Abziehen.
Sowas kotzt einen an. 

Unsere Politker sind für'n Müll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2009)

Low schrieb:


> Als die Engländer und Co. Deutschland bombadiert haben hat auch niemand etwas gesagt wenn Zivilisten gestorben sind!


 
Das liegt auch ein wenig daran, dass Deutschland englische Städte bombardiert hat.
Ich kann mich aber icht daran erinnern, dass afghanischen Bomber deutsche Zivilisten in Deutschland angegriffen haben.


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2009)

Na und? Durch deren Anschlägen sterben Deutsche also sollen sie auch von deutschen in den Arsch getreten werden.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (26. Dezember 2009)

Low schrieb:


> Na und? Durch deren Anschlägen sterben Deutsche also sollen sie auch von deutschen in den Arsch getreten werden.


durch welche afghanischen staatsbürger sind anschläge in deutschland  ausgeübt worden,welche todesopfer zu folge hatten???(wenn du afghanistan meinst,würde ich (wenn ich afghane wäre) mein land gegen jegliche invasion mit allen mir zu verfügung stehenden mitteln verteidigen.


----------



## Havenger (27. Dezember 2009)

naja die haben bin laden schutz gewährt da isses klar das die anderen nationen sich das nicht gefallen lassen ... und weils halt die amis sind müssen alle mit in den krieg hätten wir damals nein gesagt wäre wir auch am ar...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist ja, dass man nicht wissen konnte, was die Taliban tatsächlich mit den Tankern vorhatten.
> Sollte man erst warten, bis Deutsche Soldaten getötet werden, weil die Tanker entsprechend plaziert und explodiert sind?



Es ist ziemlich egal, was die Taliban vorhatten - fest stand, dass sie es innerhalb der nächsten Stunden bis Tage nicht in die Tat hätten umsetzen könnten, weil die Tanker im Schlamm feststeckten. Dies bot genug Zeit um eine ganze Reihe von Möglichkeiten einzusetzen, die keine bis wenig zivile Opfer gefordert hätten. Man hat aber sofort bombardiert und einigen Berichten zufolge sogar gezielt die Zahl der Opfer erhöht, in dem man mögliche Warn-Überflüge untersagt hat.
Da kann man sagen, was man will: Es ist nicht Auftrag der Bundeswehr, in einer Situation, in der keinerlei mittelbare Gefahr für deutsche Einheiten besteht, schwerste Kollateralschäden zu verursachen, um ein paar Taliban zu erwischen. Wenn es mehrheitlich Zivilisten waren, könnte es afaik sogar ein Verstoß gegen die Genfer Konvention sein.


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Dezember 2009)

Wie viele Zivilisten das jetzt waren, wird wohl nie mehr feststellbar sein.

Anscheinend hat Klein die Gefahr gegenüber den Amis aber größer dargestellt, als sie eigentlich war und sich nicht wirklich an das Protokoll für solche Luftangriffe gehalten, was unabhängig von der Anzahl der toten Zivilisten schonmal bestrafungswürdig ist. Interessant wäre natürlich auch zu wissen, wie das KSK da genau beteiligt war, aber das wird wohl ein Fall für den Untersuchungsausschuss. Sollte das KSK nicht vor Ort gewesen sein (was natürlich nicht veröffentlich würde, wovon aber auch nicht auszugehen ist), sieht es für klein IMHO aber schlecht aus.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (27. Dezember 2009)

nein, soll er nicht. von uns muss wahrscheinlich niemand solche entscheidungen treffen, deswegen finde ich es lustig, wie oft daher geredet wird. da wird jetzt so ein aufriss gemacht, wegen den paar zivilisten, sorry wenn ich dass so sage, aber wie viele unschuldige sind denn bei den attentaten z.B. auf das world trade center gestorben? hmhmm

fehler können nun mal passieren! wir sind alle nur menschen!

es wird immer leid und elend geben auf dieser kranken welt und es werden immer wieder unschuldige menschen sterben müssen. man könnte jetzt wieder sagen, man muss opfer bringen um diesen krieg zu gewinnen, aber irgendwie glaube ich, ist es eine sowieso aussichtslose situation. 

die ganze thematik da unten ist sowieso für'n arsch, auf gut deutsch gesagt. mir wäre es eh lieber, man lässt unsere soldaten da unten abziehen, aber das wird nicht passieren.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist ziemlich egal, was die Taliban vorhatten - fest stand, dass sie es innerhalb der nächsten Stunden bis Tage nicht in die Tat hätten umsetzen könnten, weil die Tanker im Schlamm feststeckten. Dies bot genug Zeit um eine ganze Reihe von Möglichkeiten einzusetzen, die keine bis wenig zivile Opfer gefordert hätten. Man hat aber sofort bombardiert und einigen Berichten zufolge sogar gezielt die Zahl der Opfer erhöht, in dem man mögliche Warn-Überflüge untersagt hat.
> Da kann man sagen, was man will: Es ist nicht Auftrag der Bundeswehr, in einer Situation, in der keinerlei mittelbare Gefahr für deutsche Einheiten besteht, schwerste Kollateralschäden zu verursachen, um ein paar Taliban zu erwischen. Wenn es mehrheitlich Zivilisten waren, könnte es afaik sogar ein Verstoß gegen die Genfer Konvention sein.



Die Tanker hätten sicherlich nicht ewig im Schlamm festgesteckt. Wenn die Taliban da wirklich über 100 Menschen drum herum geschart haben, hätten die ohne viel Werkzeug auch nen vollgefüllten Tanklaster bergen können.


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Dezember 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Die Tanker hätten sicherlich nicht ewig im Schlamm festgesteckt. Wenn die Taliban da wirklich über 100 Menschen drum herum geschart haben, hätten die ohne viel Werkzeug auch nen vollgefüllten Tanklaster bergen können.


Trotzdem hätte er noch andere Möglichkeiten gehabt. Die Piloten der F-15 haben z.B. angeboten die Tanker als "Show of Force" im Tiefflug zu überfliegen. Das hätte vermutlich doch einige Leute verschreckt.
Aber selbst wenn er darauf verzichtet hätte, um Taliban ohne Vorwarnung gezielt zu töten, ist sein Handeln noch fragwürdig. Laut SpOn haben die Piloten nämlich explizit nachgefragt, ob es sich um einen "imminent threat" handeln würde und ob "troops in contact" wären. Das hat Klein so wohl bestätigen lassen, nach jetzigem Erkentnisstand gab es diese Truppen aber garnicht.
Sollte sich da also nicht noch herausstellen, dass das KSK da heimlich unterwegs gewesen ist, dann hat er gelogen. Und natürlich muss Kleins Handeln unter Berücksichtigung der damaligen Situation beurteilt werden, denn hinterher ist man immer schlauer, aber eine Lüge ließe sich da trotzdem kaum rechtfertigen, auch nicht mit dem Zeitdruck.


----------



## hzdriver (27. Dezember 2009)

Erstens ! Wieso Bundeswehr oder Oberst Klein ? Es ist ein NATO-Einsatz in Afghanistan !
Zweitens ! Ich bezeichne das dort als Krieg ! Krieg = Opfer = Anklage ?
Drittens ! Nur Deutschland ist auf dieser Schiene erpressbar ! Hier können alle morden , töten , klauen , randalieren . Schiest ein Polizist in Notwehr wird er suspendiert !
Soldaten werden angeklagt im Krieg geschossen zu haben!  Banden , Verbrecher , Terroristen erhalten Schadensersatz wen Ihnen was passiert beim klauen und Bomben legen? Alles ein schlechter Scherz , oder ?
Die haben zu wenig abgeworfen , da hat noch einer überlebt und klagt jetzt hier !
Ist ja unglaublich , ne Bombe die tötet ? Hat eigentlich schon bin Laden seine Strafe erhalten ? 
Hat einer der Drogenbosse in Afghanistan je eine Strafe erhalten ? Nein ?
Dann nehmt das als selbige an ! mfg


----------



## hzdriver (27. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist ziemlich egal, was die Taliban vorhatten - fest stand, dass sie es innerhalb der nächsten Stunden bis Tage nicht in die Tat hätten umsetzen könnten, weil die Tanker im Schlamm feststeckten. Dies bot genug Zeit um eine ganze Reihe von Möglichkeiten einzusetzen, die keine bis wenig zivile Opfer gefordert hätten. Man hat aber sofort bombardiert und einigen Berichten zufolge sogar gezielt die Zahl der Opfer erhöht, in dem man mögliche Warn-Überflüge untersagt hat.
> Da kann man sagen, was man will: Es ist nicht Auftrag der Bundeswehr, in einer Situation, in der keinerlei mittelbare Gefahr für deutsche Einheiten besteht, schwerste Kollateralschäden zu verursachen, um ein paar Taliban zu erwischen. Wenn es mehrheitlich Zivilisten waren, könnte es afaik sogar ein Verstoß gegen die Genfer Konvention sein.


 
Möchte mal Wissen , wo her DU das immer so genau VON der anderen Seite weist ? Auch Dein Sympathismus für diese Leute geht mir auf den Geist ! Bist Du Schläfer oder Mullah ? Auf jedenfall verdächtig , alle Deine Komentare um das Thema da unten , sorry aber kein mfg für Dich

Ach ja klar , vergiss nicht wieder ne Verwarnung aus zu sprechen oder ne Sperre , lol


----------



## Shi (27. Dezember 2009)

Nein, ich hätte wohl aus Angst um meine Soldaten gleich gehandelt, nur weniger Bomben geworfen (2 anstatt 10)


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Dezember 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Nein, ich hätte wohl aus Angst um meine Soldaten gleich gehandelt, nur weniger Bomben geworfen (2 anstatt 10)


Wie kommst du auf 10? Laut Zeitungsberichten waren es zwei 500 Pfund Bomben.


----------



## STSLeon (28. Dezember 2009)

Das was man hier liest ist wirklich erschreckend. Manche User sollten ihren PC mal abstellen und sich mal ein paar Zeitungen kaufen (und nicht dieses Bildgeschwuer). Der Informationsstand manche User hier ist wirklich auf einem Tiefstand, genauso wie die Kenntnis ueber das Grundgesetz und die Rules of Engagement (oder Taschenkarten) der Bundeswehr. 

Es hat absolut nichts mit Sympathie fuer Terroristen zu tun, wenn man dieses Bombardement kritisch sieht und aufgrund freigegebener Informationen auch kritisch bewertet. Nicht jeder Afghane ist ein Taliban oder ein El-Kaida Kaempfer. Deutschland befindet sich nicht im Krieg gegen Afghanistan sondern im Krieg gegen die Taliban und hat zudem einen Wiederaufbauauftrag. Dieser wird durch solche Bombardements massiv erschwert. 

Tatsache ist, dass Zivilisten (darunter Kinder und Frauen) nicht durch Tieffluege gewarnt worden sind, bevor die 2 Bomben abgeworfen worden sind. Wahrscheinlich war kein Taliban mehr vor Ort als die Jets da waren. Die sind wahrscheinlich verschwunden als die Tanklaster fest steckten. Gefundene Waffen beweisen in Afghanistan naemlich garnichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2009)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> nein, soll er nicht. von uns muss wahrscheinlich niemand solche entscheidungen treffen, deswegen finde ich es lustig, wie oft daher geredet wird.



Von uns hat sich auch niemand freiwillig dafür gemeldet, solche Entscheidungen zu treffen, von uns verlangt niemand Anerkennung dafür, dass er solche Entscheidungen trifft und von uns wird niemand dafür bezahlt, solche Entscheidungen zu treffen. Wenn ne Putzfrau die Klobrille abreist, anstatt zu putzen, steht es auch jedem frei, festzustellen, dass sie in ihrem Job versagt hat - auch denjenigen, die selbst keine Kloputzer sind. Das ist bei BW-Befehlshabern nicht anders.



> Da wird jetzt so ein aufriss gemacht, wegen den paar zivilisten, sorry wenn ich dass so sage, aber wie viele unschuldige sind denn bei den attentaten z.B. auf das world trade center gestorben? hmhmm



Wenn du ernsthaft der Meinung bist, sowas 1:1 aufrechnen zu wollen (d.h. die Einsatzmoral der Bundeswehr mit der von Al Quaida gleichzusetzen):
Schätzungsweise Faktor x100 mehr.
Das ist ggf. auch der Grund, warum man hier über eine Bestrafung des Verantwortlichen redet - und nicht über die Eroberung seiner Heimat.




GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Die Tanker hätten sicherlich nicht ewig im Schlamm festgesteckt. Wenn die Taliban da wirklich über 100 Menschen drum herum geschart haben, hätten die ohne viel Werkzeug auch nen vollgefüllten Tanklaster bergen können.



Hast du schon mal im Schlamm festgesteckt? Es gibt genug Leute, die sind unfähig, sich selbst zu bergen, geschweige denn noch ne halbe Tonne pro Person zu tragen. (genaugenommen sind die meisten Leute dazu auch außerhalb von Schlamm nicht in der Lage...)
Alle Berichte, die ich gelesen habe, sprechen davon, dass die Taliban dabei war, die Tanker Kaninster für Kanister zu entleeren, bevor der Angriff kam. Damit wären sie sicherlich nicht innerhalb der nächsten 5 Minuten fertig geworden. Danach hätten sie weiterhin irgend ein Zugsystem an Land gebraucht, um die Tanker in Bewegung zu bekommen, dann hätten sie sie ggf. wieder in fahrbereiten Zustand versetzen müssen (Schlamm=schlecht für Technik), die Tanker wieder (Kanister für Kanister) beladen müssen, um eine gefährliche, anschlagstaugliche Waffe zu haben.

Mal ehrlich: Selbst wenn wir die größten Vollspaten, die die BW zu bieten hat, da unten stationiert haben, hätten die in der Zeit notfalls einen Graben&Wall mit bloßen Händen ausheben können, der den Tankern den Zugang zu sämtlichen BW-Einrichtungen versperrt hätte. Alternativ stand mehr als genug Zeit zur Verfügung um so ziemlich jedes einzelne Waffensystem einzusetzen, bei dem man schon immer mal gucken wollte, was es mit einem Tanklaster macht.





hzdriver schrieb:


> Erstens ! Wieso Bundeswehr oder Oberst Klein ? Es ist ein NATO-Einsatz in Afghanistan !



Weil es ein Befehl von Oberst Klein war, der zwar im Rahmen eines Nato-Einsates in der Gegend ist, aber immer noch Angehöriger der Bundeswehr und somit an die Befehle der Heeresführung gebunden ist. Und die hat er -zumindest wenn sich letztere an ihre Vorgaben aka Politik gehalten hat- missachtet.






hzdriver schrieb:


> Möchte mal Wissen , wo her DU das immer so genau VON der anderen Seite weist ? Auch Dein Sympathismus für diese Leute geht mir auf den Geist ! Bist Du Schläfer oder Mullah ? Auf jedenfall verdächtig , alle Deine Komentare um das Thema da unten , sorry aber kein mfg für Dich
> 
> Ach ja klar , vergiss nicht wieder ne Verwarnung aus zu sprechen oder ne Sperre , lol



Auf ein "mfg" leg ich keinen Wert, danke. Ebensowenig interessiert es mich, ob dich Posts, die sich an die Forenregeln halten, stören. Wenn du Themen nicht magst, steht es dir frei, dich rauszuhalten.
Sympathie für die Leute vor Ort habe ich ebensowenig geäußert wie Informationen von einer "anderen Seite" genannt. Ich betrachte lediglich die vorliegenden Informationen aus einem kritischen Blickwinkel.

Verwarnungen wird es für weiteren Spam, der nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat, geben. Keine Sorge.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alle Berichte, die ich gelesen habe, sprechen davon, dass die Taliban dabei war, die Tanker Kaninster für Kanister zu entleeren, bevor der Angriff kam. Damit wären sie sicherlich nicht innerhalb der nächsten 5 Minuten fertig geworden. Danach hätten sie weiterhin irgend ein Zugsystem an Land gebraucht, um die Tanker in Bewegung zu bekommen, dann hätten sie sie ggf. wieder in fahrbereiten Zustand versetzen müssen (Schlamm=schlecht für Technik), die Tanker wieder (Kanister für Kanister) beladen müssen, um eine gefährliche, anschlagstaugliche Waffe zu haben.


 
Moment, moment. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diverse Seiten zuvor (oder wars in einem anderen thread) hattest du gesagt, dass die Zivilisten angekommen sind, als sie den Tanker gesehen hatten und wollten sich Benzin holen (was wohl jeder, der dort lebt, gemacht hätte).
Jetzt behauptest du, dass die Taliban selbst die Tanker leeren wollten? 
Ja was denn jetzt? 
Und woher willst du das auf einmal wissen?
Verfügst du über Unterlagen der militärischen Aufklärung, die mir nicht bekannt sind? 

Ich habe da ein eindeutiges Szenario.
Die Taliban holten sich Zivilisten mit Waffengewalt heran und die sollten die Tanker so weit leeren, damit sie sie wieder fahrtüchtig bekommen können. Fanz einfach.
Die Aufklärung hatte das mitbekommen und Klein hatte entsprechende Befehle ausgegeben.
Natürlich hätte man auch ein paar Kampfhubschrauber hinschicken können, die die Tanker bewaffen, bevor Soldaten sie bergen können, aber in solchen Fällen gehts auch im schnelle Entscheidungen (Militär eben) und um den eigenen Standpunkt.
War es falsch die Tanker zu bombardieren?
Hinterher betrachtet sicherlich.
Muss man den Offizier deshalb anklagen?
Nein, denn er hat nur nach der derzeitigen Lage gehandelt und musste entscheiden zwischen mehr Zeit verstreichen lassen für bessere Aufklärung oder den direkten Einsatz, ehe die Tanker weg waren.
Er hat den direkten Einsatz gewählt.
Dass dabei Zivilisten gestorben sind, tut mir natürlich Leid, ebenso wie den Militärs, die das verantworten müssen, aber ein Krieg (jep, hört mir mit kriegsähnliche Zustände auf) muss man auch Kollateralschäden in kauf nehmen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Moment, moment.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Okay: Das "alle" war nicht ganz vollständig - sagen wir "alle jüngeren Datums". Die ersten Schilderungen, die ich gelesen habe, berichteten nur über das Vorkommnis: Zivilisten zapfen Benzin ab, Taliban lassen sie das machen.
Mitlerweile sprechen die meisten Quellen davon, dass die Taliban genau das wollten und machen Angaben dazu, was weiter geschehen wäre.
Ich bin weiterhin kritisch bezüglich der Frage, woher man weiß, wann in frisch verkohlten Talibanköpfen 2 Stunden früher vorgegangen ist und was sie für den Nachmittag geplant hatten.
Aber ehe ich genau das ausführlich durchdiskutieren muss, hab ichs einfach mal hingenommen - denn der Zeitfaktor, der aus dieser angriffsfreundlichsten Fassung resultiert, reicht für meine Argumentation vollkommen aus.




> Ich habe da ein eindeutiges Szenario.
> Die Taliban holten sich Zivilisten mit Waffengewalt heran und die sollten die Tanker so weit leeren, damit sie sie wieder fahrtüchtig bekommen können. Fanz einfach.
> Die Aufklärung hatte das mitbekommen und Klein hatte entsprechende Befehle ausgegeben.
> Natürlich hätte man auch ein paar Kampfhubschrauber hinschicken können, die die Tanker bewaffen, bevor Soldaten sie bergen können, aber in solchen Fällen gehts auch im schnelle Entscheidungen (Militär eben) und um den eigenen Standpunkt.
> ...



Siehe oben - ich finde dein Szenario keineswegs eindeutig.
Die Kernfrage bleibt für mich: War es nötig, die Tanker sofort und ohne Vorwarnung zu zerstören?
Und imho ist die Antwort keineswegs ein "Ja", sondern im Gegenteil ein doppeltes Nein. Die Tanker stellten keinerlei unmittelbare Bedrohung für Bundeswehreinrichtungen dar und das wusste Klein auch zu diesem Zeitpunkt ("feststecken").
Es mag sein, dass die ihm vorliegenden Informationen zuggerierten, dass er bei einem schnellen Handeln mit einfachen Mitteln eine große Zahl Taliban töten und zeitgleich für künftige Talibaneinsätze wichtiges Material vernichten konnte. Aber: Taliban töten und Material vernichten war nicht sein Auftrag. Wenn ein Soldat außerhalb seiner Befehle handelt und ihm dabei auch noch schwerstwiegende Fehler unterlaufen, dann ist er halt dran, egal wie toll ihm sein Plan in dem Moment erschien. Personen, die solche Fehler machen, kann man kein Kommando mehr anvertrauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2009)

Man könnte jetzt aber auch eine sehr schwerwiegende Behauptung in den Raum stellen.
Ich mach das mal... 

Als die Taliban merkten, dass sie mit den Tankern nicht mehr weiter kommen, haben sie die Zivilisten dazu animiert Benzin zu zapfen und waren sich auch im Klaren darüber, dass die Deutsche Armee reagieren wird.
Daher haben sie bewusst in Kauf genommen, dass die Tanker angegriffen werden (jetzt mal egal ob durch Bomben oder Raketenbeschuss) und die Taliban die Möglichkeit sahen, dass man den Ruf der Deutschen in Afghanistan schädigen könnte.


----------



## Väinämöinen (28. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt aber auch eine sehr schwerwiegende Behauptung in den Raum stellen.
> Ich mach das mal...
> 
> Als die Taliban merkten, dass sie mit den Tankern nicht mehr weiter kommen, haben sie die Zivilisten dazu animiert Benzin zu zapfen und waren sich auch im Klaren darüber, dass die Deutsche Armee reagieren wird.
> Daher haben sie bewusst in Kauf genommen, dass die Tanker angegriffen werden (jetzt mal egal ob durch Bomben oder Raketenbeschuss) und die Taliban die Möglichkeit sahen, dass man den Ruf der Deutschen in Afghanistan schädigen könnte.


Das Problem ist nur, dass man dadurch auch nichts gewinnt. Sicherlich wäre es ohne Taliban nie zu dem Vorfall gekommen, aber auch bei menschlichen Schutzschilden muss noch halbwegs verhältnismäßig gehandelt werden, schon um das eigene Image zu schonen. Wirfst du deine Bomben nämlich trotzdem, kriegen die Taliban genau das, was sie wollen: von ISAF getötete Zivilisten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2009)

Es ist zwar afaik bislang untypisch für die Taliban, aber menschliche Schutzschilde sind eine zumindest denkbare Option. Das die Taliban davon ausgegangen ist, dass sie trotzdem auf diese Art angegriffen und der Tod der Zivilisten einfach in Kauf genommen wird, glaube ich aber nicht.
DAFÜR ist die Bundeswehr (glücklicherweise) noch nicht berühmt.


----------



## Väinämöinen (28. Dezember 2009)

Dass die geplant als menschliche Schutzschilde eingesetzt wurden, glaube ich nicht. Die wollten eher das Benzin verteilen um die Laster leichter zu machen und Sympathiepunkte zu sammeln. In einem ZDF Bericht wurde irgendein Afghane aus dem Dorf zu der ganzen Sache befragt und laut dem waren die Zivilisten sogar eher Taliban-Sympathisanten die belohnt werden sollten, wärend andere kein Benzin gekriegt haben.


----------



## Hadruhne (28. Dezember 2009)

[x] Oberst Klein sollte nicht bestraft werden, weil die Taliban so unmenschlich herrschen dass die gezielte Tötung "in gewisser Weise" dem Auftrag entsprechen der vorgegeben wurde: Das Afghanische Volk vor den Taliban zu schützen und ihnen die Möglichkeit geben frei und demokratisch ihre Zukunft zu bestimmen. Die Taliban haben eine Abneigung gegen Andersdenkende, der Grund reicht ihnen aus um zu töten. Das ist auch nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass man dadurch auch nichts gewinnt. Sicherlich wäre es ohne Taliban nie zu dem Vorfall gekommen, aber auch bei menschlichen Schutzschilden muss noch halbwegs verhältnismäßig gehandelt werden, schon um das eigene Image zu schonen. Wirfst du deine Bomben nämlich trotzdem, kriegen die Taliban genau das, was sie wollen: von ISAF getötete Zivilisten.


 
Aber genau das meine ich ja. 
Die Taliban haben sich über die Zivilisten gefreut und sie nicht behindert oder beschossen, als sie merkten, dass die Sache mit dem Tanker nicht so klappt wie geplant.
Sie haben vielleicht indirekt damit gerechnet, dass sie bald angegriffen werden und haben die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und Zivilisten ins Schussfeld gelassen, damit die ISAF eben schlecht dar steht.
Dass dabei eigene Leute drauf gehen, ist bei den Taliban dann eher Nebendache.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist zwar afaik bislang untypisch für die Taliban, aber menschliche Schutzschilde sind eine zumindest denkbare Option. Das die Taliban davon ausgegangen ist, dass sie trotzdem auf diese Art angegriffen und der Tod der Zivilisten einfach in Kauf genommen wird, glaube ich aber nicht.
> DAFÜR ist die Bundeswehr (glücklicherweise) noch nicht berühmt.


 
Vielleicht haben die Taliban aber auch mit einem Angriff der Amerikaner gerechnet, denn die haben ja die militärische Lufthoheit und nicht die deutsche Luftwaffe.
Möglicherweise waren sie auch überrascht, wie schnell das deutsche Militär eine Entscheidung bezüglich der Tanker gefällt hat.
Sie dachten wohl, dass sie mehr Zeit hätten, denn als Taliban ist man sicher ein wenig informiert, wie manche Länder arbeiten. 


Edit:
Ich weß ja nicht, wie der militärische Ablauf bei den Taliban ist, aber man kann sie eben nicht mit einer normalen Armee vergleichen. Die Taktiken unterscheiden sich halt und ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, wie viele Taliban in West Point waren.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (29. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal im Schlamm festgesteckt? Es gibt genug Leute, die sind unfähig, sich selbst zu bergen, geschweige denn noch ne halbe Tonne pro Person zu tragen. (genaugenommen sind die meisten Leute dazu auch außerhalb von Schlamm nicht in der Lage...)
> Alle Berichte, die ich gelesen habe, sprechen davon, dass die Taliban dabei war, die Tanker Kaninster für Kanister zu entleeren, bevor der Angriff kam. Damit wären sie sicherlich nicht innerhalb der nächsten 5 Minuten fertig geworden. Danach hätten sie weiterhin irgend ein Zugsystem an Land gebraucht, um die Tanker in Bewegung zu bekommen, dann hätten sie sie ggf. wieder in fahrbereiten Zustand versetzen müssen (Schlamm=schlecht für Technik), die Tanker wieder (Kanister für Kanister) beladen müssen, um eine gefährliche, anschlagstaugliche Waffe zu haben.



Angenommen die lassen 100 Leute an mehreren Seilen ziehen um den LKW aus dem Schlamm zu ziehen, wäre dieser im null-komma-nichts fahrbereit. Davon musste Klein mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit auch ausgehen. Viele Details kommen ja immer erst hinterher ans Tageslicht, auch für die Betroffenen.

Versetz dich doch in seine Lage. Hätte er nicht reagiert und die Taliban HÄTTEN die Laster in die Kaserne gejagt, was hätte der sich für Vorwürfe machen müssen weil er es hätte verhindern können? Dann hätte es gehießen: "Informationen lagen vor aber der inkompetente Oberst habe die Gefahr nicht erkannt."


Ich hätte allerdings nicht mit Bomben angegriffen sondern mit kleinkalibrigen MGs. Ein Tanklaster mit mehr Löchern als ein Sieb ist kein wirksames Transportmittel mehr. Wären die Tanklaster dabei explodiert, hätten sie weniger Schaden angerichtet als die verwendeten Bomben.


----------



## STSLeon (29. Dezember 2009)

Dazu haetten eigene Truppen ausruecken muessen und Oberst Klein hat eventuell auch Hinterhalte auf dem Weg gefuerchtet. Sicherlich waere es militaerisch moeglich gewesen die Laster ohne Luftschlag auszuschalten, aber dazu haette man Verluste in Kauf nehmen muessen. Wenn man die schlechte Ausruestung der BW bedenkt, dann sind Nachteinsaetze nicht sonderlich ratsam. 

Ich halte es fuer richtig, dass die Tanklaster bombadiert worden sind. Jedoch haben sich Oberst Klein und die zustaendigen Offiziere nicht an die Natoregeln gehalten und somit den Tod von Zivilisten verursacht.


----------



## Väinämöinen (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass am Boden nichts verfügbar war, weil die QRF irgendwo im Einsatz war und man auch sonst nichts hatte. Außerdem wirst du niemals Hals über Kopf irgendwo hinrennen und schon garnicht bei Nacht. Das Regionalkommando Nord ist zudem halb so groß wie Deutschland, da kann man einfach nicht erwarten immer Truppen auf Vorrat zu haben und müsste, wenn es blöd läuft, dann auch noch langwierig auf dem Landweg verlegen, da Hubschrauber chronsiche Mangelware sind.


----------



## riedochs (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich halte die Diskussion fuer unsinnig. Wir diskuttieren darueber ob man unsere Jungs da unten mit allen Mittel schuetzen soll. Meiner Meinung nach JA, und dazu ist es durchaus noetig solch eine Massnahme wie diese zu ergreifen und da ist es mir vollkommen egal ob das dort alles Taliban waren.

Die Verhoehnung der Hinterbliebenen hier ist doch eh das diese Osttrulla von Merkel dort freiwillig Geld zahlt waehrend die Familien von gefallenen oder verwundeten Soldaten hier um Ihre Versorgung kaempfen muessen.

Wir werden da weder was erreichen noch aendern. Das endet wie Somalia im Desaster. Die wollen nicht geholfen bekommen nur Ihr Konto auf unsere Konten aufbessern. Wir sind nicht mal in der Lage dort faire Wahlen zu verwirklichen, da sollen wir in der Lage sein religioese Fanatiker die noch den Vorteil der Ortskenntnis haben zu besiegen?

Die einzige Moeglichkeit das dort zu beenden ist Afghanistan in zurueck in die Steinzeit zu bomben und das will wohl doch niemand oder?


----------



## Havenger (29. Dezember 2009)

> Die Verhoehnung der Hinterbliebenen hier ist doch eh das diese Osttrulla von Merkel dort freiwillig Geld zahlt waehrend die Familien von gefallenen oder verwundeten Soldaten hier um Ihre Versorgung kaempfen muessen.


 
ja das stimmt wenn man allein die meinung von der bevölkerung für unsere jungs sieht : denen ist das total gleichgültig ... 



> Die einzige Moeglichkeit das dort zu beenden ist Afghanistan in zurueck in die Steinzeit zu bomben ud das will wohl doch niemand oder?


 
wäre ich commander hätte ich es schon beim ersten gefallenen soldaten gemacht !


----------



## hzdriver (29. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist zwar afaik bislang untypisch für die Taliban, aber menschliche Schutzschilde sind eine zumindest denkbare Option. Das die Taliban davon ausgegangen ist, dass sie trotzdem auf diese Art angegriffen und der Tod der Zivilisten einfach in Kauf genommen wird, glaube ich aber nicht.
> DAFÜR ist die Bundeswehr (glücklicherweise) noch nicht berühmt.


 

Für diese Terroristen ist im Gegenteil überhaupt nicht untypisch Menschen als Schutzschilde zu benutzen ! Sie benutzen ganze Dörfer als Schutzschilde und Bomben auch nur unter Zivilisten ! Schon mal aufgefallene wie viele Zivilisten da unten durch eigene Bomben täglich drauf gehen ? WO bleibt denn Da Dein Aufschreih ruyven - irgendwas ?
Hauptsache erstmal Deutschland mit Dreck bewerfen ! Kritisieren und Hände aufhalten , das können se , tz ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2009)

Da wo Aufschreie hingehören: Außerhalb sachlicher Diskussionen.

Hast du Berichte über den Einsatz von menschlichen Schutzschilden?
Denn der Aufenthalt im Heimatdorf oder Anschläge gegen Zivilisten sind was anderes.


----------



## Equilibrium (30. Dezember 2009)

Warum einen Befehlsempfänger bestrafen?...man weiß, dass Sch.. von oben nach unten fällt und das irgendein Kopf rollen muss. Aber warum muss es immer der kleinste Kopf in einer Hierachie sein. Ich selber bin im Staatsdienst auch der selbe Verein undauch ich bekomme sowas zu spüren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2009)

Bislang gibt es keinerlei Hinweise darauf, dass Oberst Klein einen Befehl erhalten hat, der diesen Einsatz legitimieren könnte. Nichtmal aus dem Umfeld Kleins werden solche Behauptungen aufgestellt.
Es wäre aber sicherlich eine Zusatzuntersuchung wert, ob Klein in der Vergangenheit schon mal wegen unnötig aggressiven Aktionen aufgefallen ist und in dem Fall sollte imho auch derjenige eins auf den Deckel bekommen, der ihn auf diesen Posten abkommandiert hat.


----------



## riedochs (30. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bislang gibt es keinerlei Hinweise darauf, dass Oberst Klein einen Befehl erhalten hat, der diesen Einsatz legitimieren könnte. Nichtmal aus dem Umfeld Kleins werden solche Behauptungen aufgestellt.
> Es wäre aber sicherlich eine Zusatzuntersuchung wert, ob Klein in der Vergangenheit schon mal wegen unnötig aggressiven Aktionen aufgefallen ist und in dem Fall sollte imho auch derjenige eins auf den Deckel bekommen, der ihn auf diesen Posten abkommandiert hat.



Der Einsatz legitimiert sich dadurch das hier unsere Soldaten geschuetzt werden sollten. Ist das nicht Grund genug? Fuer dich scheinbar nicht. Aber du kannst das gerne den Hinterbliebenen / Angehoehrigen erklaeren.

Du wuerdest wohl eher unsere Leute in die Pfanne hauen als diese zu schuetzen. Du solltest in die Politik gehen, da waerst du mit der Meinung genau richtig. Hauptsache dem Rest der Welt in den Arsch kriechen und unsere Jungs da unten drauf gehen lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2009)

Wie schon in der Politik (Jung) hat man auch beim Militär seinen Sündenbock schon gefunden und mit Sicherheit wird man da nicht weiter forschen.


----------



## STSLeon (30. Dezember 2009)

Worum geht es in dieser Diskussion eigentlich? Darum, dass der Luftschlag richtig war um das Leben unserer Soldaten dort zu schuetzen? Meiner Meinung nach 100% richtig. 

Oder darum, dass sich Oberst Klein nicht an die NATO-Regeln gehalten hat, die zur Anforderung eines Luftschlags erfoderlich sind? Hat er nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand nicht getan und somit die Rules of Engagement verletzt. Das ist auch der springende Punkt


----------



## Equilibrium (30. Dezember 2009)

Oberst Klein hat mit der Abschussfreigabe einen bevorstehenden Angriff vereitelt. Klar sind dabei Zivilisten umgekommen, aber die wurden *meiner Meinung* nach mit Absicht dorthin gestellt und diese wussten worauf sie sich einlassen. 
Die Tanklaster mussten ja durch Angriffe geschützt werden und keiner hat damit gerechnet, dass der liebe Deutsche solch einen Angriff startet wo zivile Verluste enstehen können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der Einsatz legitimiert sich dadurch das hier unsere Soldaten geschuetzt werden sollten. Ist das nicht Grund genug?



Nein, rein zufällig ist eben gerade der nicht-Schutz, nämlich das gezielt-in-Gefahrensituationen-begeben DIE Grundlage dafür, dass sowas wie Militär überhaupt existiert.
Und was ich "eher mache", kannst du mich fragen, wenns für dich irgend eine übergeordnete Bedeutung hat, da musst du nicht rumspekulieren. Hier im Thread gehts darum, was Klein gemacht hat, was er hätte tun sollen und was er hätte tun können.


----------



## Taitan (1. Januar 2010)

Die Zerstörung der Tanklaster, welche aus einem NATO-Versorgungskonvoi stammen (was sie defacto zu Militärmaschinen macht) finde ich angemessen. Eigene Ausrüstung darf nicht dem Feind überlassen werden, wenn davon Gefahren ausgehen könnten. Ich glaube, in dem Punkt sind wir uns alle einig. 
Die bei der Zerstörung der Tankwagen in Kauf genommene Tötung der Personen um die Laster herum (seien es Zivilisten, Taliban oder Talibansymmpathisanten) finde ich fragwürdig.


----------



## hyperionical (1. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der Einsatz legitimiert sich dadurch das hier unsere Soldaten geschuetzt werden sollten. Ist das nicht Grund genug? Fuer dich scheinbar nicht. Aber du kannst das gerne den Hinterbliebenen / Angehoehrigen erklaeren.
> 
> Du wuerdest wohl eher unsere Leute in die Pfanne hauen als diese zu schuetzen. Du solltest in die Politik gehen, da waerst du mit der Meinung genau richtig. Hauptsache dem Rest der Welt in den Arsch kriechen und unsere Jungs da unten drauf gehen lassen.



Herrlich diese Diskussion hier.
Deutschland hat den Krieg im Rahmen des Natoeinsatzes angefangen und deshalb muss sich hier auch niemand über den Schutz der Soldaten Sorgen machen, denn der beste Schutz wäre es wenn wir garnicht dort wären.
Und Oberst Klein hat überzogen und außerhalb seiner Befugnisse gahndelt (das steht ja zwiefelsfrei fest!), dafür muss es eine Strafe geben wie das in einem Rechtsstaat üblich sein sollte.

PS:
Warum ist das Leben eines deutschen Soldaten für dich mehr wert als das eines Afghanen?


----------



## Havenger (2. Januar 2010)

> Und Oberst Klein hat überzogen und außerhalb seiner Befugnisse gahndelt (das steht ja zwiefelsfrei fest!), dafür muss es eine Strafe geben wie das in einem Rechtsstaat üblich sein sollte.



ne hat er nicht er wollte das leben von hunderten anderer menschen einschließlich seiner männer beschützen was er getan hat finde ich völlig richtig !



> Warum ist das Leben eines deutschen Soldaten für dich mehr wert als das eines Afghanen?



ach für dich is ein afghane mehr wert als ein deutscher ?! naja um ehrlich zu sein die sinds doch dort unten gar nicht anders gewohnt als sich selbst umzubringen und wenn man die massen von kindern sieht die die haben und dann die paar kinder die es bei uns gibt ... da ist es wohl klar das unsere mitbürger mehr wert sind ...


----------



## hyperionical (2. Januar 2010)

Havenger schrieb:


> ne hat er nicht er wollte das leben von hunderten anderer menschen einschließlich seiner männer beschützen was er getan hat finde ich völlig richtig !



Keiner der am Tanklaster befindlichen Menschen hat die Bundeswehr in einen akute Gefahr gebracht.
Warum soll ein Soldat andere töten dürfen, die ihm nichts getan haben?
Nur auf die Gefahr hin das er etwas tun könnte (das könnte ja auch ich und jeder andere)?
Mal @ Topic: 
Er hat Fehler gemacht (das ist ein nachgewiesener Punkt) mit dem Luftangriff der nicht in seinen Befugnissen lag und dem wiederholten gezieltem Verzicht zur Schonung von Zivilisten.
Auch Oberst Klein ist nichts besonderes oder hat irgendwelche Privilegien, es sollte also ein reguläres Verfahren geben, denn ohne das brauchen wir uns nicht über den Hass wundern.



Havenger schrieb:


> ach für dich is ein afghane mehr wert als ein deutscher ?! naja um ehrlich zu sein die sinds doch dort unten gar nicht anders gewohnt als sich selbst umzubringen und wenn man die massen von kindern sieht die die haben und dann die paar kinder die es bei uns gibt ... da ist es wohl klar das unsere mitbürger mehr wert sind ...



Sarkasmus an
Kennste schon den neuen Volkssport der Luxemburger?
Deutsche überfahren, sind ja viel mehr ergo weniger wert.
Sarkasmus aus

Ich hoffe eine solche Meinung bleibt hier im Forum die Ausnahme, denn es zeigt einen erschreckenden Mangel an Achtung vor dem Leben.
Diese Ausage zeigt deutlich das du dich nicht im geringsten mit dem Thema befasst hast und ist erschrekend nationalistisch.


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Januar 2010)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Keiner der am Tanklaster befindlichen Menschen hat die Bundeswehr in einen akute Gefahr gebracht.
> Warum soll ein Soldat andere töten dürfen, die ihm nichts getan haben?
> Nur auf die Gefahr hin das er etwas tun könnte (das könnte ja auch ich und jeder andere)?


Weil es nunmal einfach so ist, dass Soldaten das hin und wieder mal dürfen. Sobald die Taliban militärisch koordiniert operieren (und das gibt es inzwischen teilweise auch im Norden), ist das ganze ein bewaffneter Konflikt und da darf man militärische Ziele, also auch bewaffnete Aufständische, nunmal angreifen, ob diese gerade eine akute Gefahr darstellen oder nicht.
Außerdem ist ISAF ja nicht nur dazu dazu da Hilfe beim Wiederaufbau zu leisten, sondern vor allem auch um die Regierung bei der Aufrechterhaltung der Sicherheit zu unterstützen, auch mit militärischen Mitteln.


----------



## herethic (2. Januar 2010)

@Havenger
Moralisch/Ethisch gesehen ist jeder Mensch gleichviel Wert.Objektiv gesehen sind Menschen unterschiedlich Wert z.B. Obama mehr als du.Trotzdem verstehe ich dein Argument nicht von wegen





> Da sterben doch so viele (Kinder),die sind es gewöhnt


Beziehst du grad allen ernstes Inflation auf menschenwert?
Ausserdem objektiv gesehen sind die Kinder aus Afghanistan mehr Wert als die aus Deutschland.Die Afghanischen Kinder können Häuser reparieren,Wasser aus dem Brunnen holen und 20km gehen ohne sich zu beschweren.Kinder hierzulande machen mehr Kaputt als sie reparieren,fallen in den Brunnen und nehmen für mehr als 3km den Bus oder fragen Mammi.Und wenn du ein Afghanisches und ein Deutsches Kind auf ein Feld schickst hat das Afghanische am Ende mehr Ertrag als Deutsche.
Hättest du verwandte in Afghanistan würdest du anders denken.
Nur weil die weit weg sind und bei denen viele Menschen sterben heist das nicht das sie weniger Wert sind.

Ist zwar offtopic,aber muss auch mal gesagt werden


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (2. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> @Havenger
> Moralisch/Ethisch gesehen ist jeder Mensch gleichviel Wert.Objektiv gesehen sind Menschen unterschiedlich Wert z.B. Obama mehr als du.Trotzdem verstehe ich dein Argument nicht von wegenBeziehst du grad allen ernstes Inflatiom auf menschenwert?
> Ausserdem objektiv gesehen sind die Kinder aus Afghanistan mehr Wert als die aus Deutschland.Die Afghanischen Kinder können Häuser reparieren,Wasser aus dem Brunnen holen und 20km gehen ohne sich zu beschweren.Kinder hierzulande machen mehr Kaputt als sie reparieren,fallen in den Brunnen und nehmen für mehr als 3km den Bus oder fragen Mammi.Und wenn du ein Afghanisches und ein Deutsches Kind auf ein Feld schickst hat das Afghanische am Ende mehr als Deutsche.
> Hättest du verwandte in Afghanistan würdest du anders denken.
> ...



Dafür können die wenigsten Kinder aus AFG lesen oder schreiben. Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht. Wie die Menschen dort mit ihrem Leben umgehen ist der Wahnsinn - jeden Tag ein neuer, mit neuem Leid oder neuem Glück, richtige "Stehaufmännchen" - finde ich persönlich beeindruckend.
Wenn wir hier in Deutschland von Armut sprechen, ist das in meinen Augen absolut lächerlich, verglichen mit dem was die Menschen in AFG jeden Tag erdulden müssen.

Was Oberst Klein angeht, finde ich, er sollte evtl. einen kleinen Denkzettel bekommen (Beförderungsstopp, Dienstgradherabsetzung z.B.), um eine Bestrafung kommt er nämlich nicht mehr herum. Ob die jetzt gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, ich saß nicht in seiner OPZ. Schlimm finde ich allerdings die Vorstellung, dass jemand der u.a. auch versucht hat deutsche Soldaten mit seinem Vorgehen zu schützen, derartig "zerfetzt" wird. Was wäre wohl passiert, wenn die Tanklaster am nächsten Tag voll beladen in einem Feldlager explodiert wären?


----------



## Havenger (2. Januar 2010)

> Keiner der am Tanklaster befindlichen Menschen hat die Bundeswehr in einen akute Gefahr gebracht.
> Warum soll ein Soldat andere töten dürfen, die ihm nichts getan haben?
> Nur auf die Gefahr hin das er etwas tun könnte (das könnte ja auch ich und jeder andere)?



denkst du etwa die taliban würden mit dem laster dann nur eier und kuchen holen fahren ? natürlich hätten die damit nen anschlag geplannt !



> Beziehst du grad allen ernstes Inflation auf menschenwert?



ne ich sage nur wies ist !



> Ausserdem objektiv gesehen sind die Kinder aus Afghanistan mehr Wert als die aus Deutschland.Die Afghanischen Kinder können Häuser reparieren,Wasser aus dem Brunnen holen und 20km gehen ohne sich zu beschweren.Kinder hierzulande machen mehr Kaputt als sie reparieren,fallen in den Brunnen und nehmen für mehr als 3km den Bus oder fragen Mammi.Und wenn du ein Afghanisches und ein Deutsches Kind auf ein Feld schickst hat das Afghanische am Ende mehr Ertrag als Deutsche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## herethic (2. Januar 2010)

Das du eine andere Sicht hast Aktzeptiere ich zwar nicht,aber ich Toleriere sie,so wie es in einer Diskussin sein sollte.Allerdings hat Afghanistan 25 millionen Einwohner Deutschland ~81/82 millionen.Also ist es deiner Rechnung nach eigentlich schlimmer wenn in Afghanistan mehr Menschen sterben als in Deutschland.


EDIT: 


			
				Havenger schrieb:
			
		

> denkst du etwa die taliban würden mit dem laster dann nur eier und kuchen holen fahren ? natürlich hätten die damit nen anschlag geplannt !


Die hätten genauso gut ihre Autos damit Befüllen können,es verkaufen können oder der Bevölkerung schenken.Ausserdem vorher will man wissen das es Taliban waren.Afghanische Bewaffnete müssen nicht unbedingt der Taliban angehören(waren sie überhaupt bewaffnet?)


----------



## Havenger (2. Januar 2010)

na gut aber trotzdem haben die eltern dort wesentlich mehr kinder als bei uns ... bei uns muss man ja theoretisch die ganzen alten leute wegzählen ..


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Die hätten genauso gut ihre Autos damit Befüllen können,es verkaufen können oder der Bevölkerung schenken.Ausserdem vorher will man wissen das es Taliban waren.Afghanische Bewaffnete müssen nicht unbedingt der Taliban angehören(waren sie überhaupt bewaffnet?)


Natürlich waren die bewaffnet oder glaubst du, die haben einfach lieb gefragt, ob sie die Laster haben könnten?



Havenger schrieb:


> na gut aber trotzdem haben die eltern dort wesentlich mehr kinder als bei uns ... bei uns muss man ja theoretisch die ganzen alten leute wegzählen ..


Ist aber auch kaum verwunderlich. Mit steigendem Wohlstand nimmt die Zahl der Kinder ab. Leute wegen ihrer bloßen Anzahl als weniger wertvoll zu bezeichnen, finde ich gelinde gesagt aber auch fragwürdig. Das Ziel muss es doch eher sein den Afghanen die selben Rechte zuteil werden zu lassen, die wir hier auch genießen.


----------



## Havenger (2. Januar 2010)

> Leute wegen ihrer bloßen Anzahl als weniger wertvoll zu bezeichnen, finde ich gelinde gesagt aber auch fragwürdig.



wenn dus so sagst wir sind für die auch weniger wert und warum ? wei wir ne andere religion haben oder weil wir eben reicher als die sind ... also von daher gleicht sich das ziemlich gut aus ... die kommen ja auch zu uns und verüben anschläge und da dürfen wir das noch nicht mal in den ihren eigenen ländern verhindern ? ( wenn mans so nimmt könnte man das auch als rache sehen für die anschläge in d die verübt werden sollten bzw wurden )


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Januar 2010)

Mit dem "wir" und "die" wäre ich in so einen Zusammenhang sehr vorsichtig. Außerdem sage ich ja garnicht, dass wir da nicht rumballern sollten, man sollte eben nur nicht mehr Zivilisten töten als unbedingt notwendig und in diesem Fall wäre es höchstwarscheinlich eben nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## Havenger (2. Januar 2010)

> und in diesem Fall wäre es höchstwarscheinlich eben nicht nötig gewesen.



unsere soldaten können ja nicht erst mit nem megaphon durch die gegend rennen uns sagen : wir werden innerhalb von 30 min dieses gebiet total bombardieren ...

von daher : die zivilisten waren zur falschen zeit am falschen ort und die taliban kämpfer sind bestimmt auch zu erkennen also kann man wiederum sagen das es auf eigene gefahr war ...


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Januar 2010)

Havenger schrieb:


> unsere soldaten können ja nicht erst mit nem megaphon durch die gegend rennen uns sagen : wir werden innerhalb von 30 min dieses gebiet total bombardieren ...


Einmal im Tieflug darüber hätte womöglich schon gereicht und die Piloten haben das ja sogar angeboten.



> von daher : die zivilisten waren zur falschen zeit am falschen ort und die taliban kämpfer sind bestimmt auch zu erkennen also kann man wiederum sagen das es auf eigene gefahr war ...


Du kannst aber nicht einfach jeden umbringen, der schonmal irgendwas mit den Taliban zu schaffen hatte (oder müsstest WMDs auspacken ). In so einem Fall kann es außerdem durchaus nützlicher sein, ein paar Taliban zur Flucht zu bewegen und es sich nicht unnötig mit den anderen Leuten da zu verscherzen. Denn selbst wenn das Taliban-Sympatisanten waren (was durchaus möglich ist), kannst du den Taliban und deren Propaganda kaum etwas besseres liefern.


----------



## herethic (2. Januar 2010)

Hätte man nicht einfach die Reifen zerschiessen können?
Und wer ihr sagt mit Soldaten wer zu gefährlich für Infanterie,ich glaub Helikopter haben auch MG's


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Hätte man nicht einfach die Reifen zerschiessen können?
> Und wer ihr sagt mit Soldaten wer zu gefährlich für Infanterie,ich glaub Helikopter haben auch MG's


Wir haben da afaik keine Kampfhubschrauber stationiert und auch an anderen mangelt es mehr oder weniger ständig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Hätte man nicht einfach die Reifen zerschiessen können?



Nö, die waren im Schlamm vergraben.
Welchen Sinn sollte es auch haben, die Reifen zu zerschießen?
Fahren konnten die Dinger so oder so nicht.



> Und wer ihr sagt mit Soldaten wer zu gefährlich für Infanterie,ich glaub Helikopter haben auch MG's



Es gibt noch weitaus mehr Waffen(systeme) in deutschen (und erst recht amerikanischen) Arsenalen, deren Reichweite über der einer AK47 liegt bzw. deren Geschwindigkeit über dem Zielvermögen des Durchschnittstaliban.

Das Klein eine breite Auswahl an Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung hatte, um die Tanklaster endgültig unschädlich zu machen, steht imho außer Frage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, die waren im Schlamm vergraben.
> Welchen Sinn sollte es auch haben, die Reifen zu zerschießen?
> Fahren konnten die Dinger so oder so nicht.


 
Das mag hinterher einleuchtend sein, aber wie sah es zur Tatzeit aus?
Wie konnte man sicher sein, dass die Tanker in den nächsten 20 Stunden keinen Meter zurück legen würden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2010)

Durch Kenntniss der örtlichen Bodenbeschaffenheit und der Möglichkeiten des Gegners, schweres Bergungsgerät herbeizuschaffen (bzw. dem Abfangen selbiges auf freier Strecke, wo Kollateralschäden unwahrscheinlich/klein wären). Diese Informationen sollten einem fähigen Befehlshaber wohl vorliegen (ersteres zumindest im näheren Umfeld der Basis durch eigene Untersuchungen, letzteres spätestens durch die Luftaufklärung). Innerhalb von 20h würde ich es zudem von einem Kommandanten verlangen, der den Schutz der eigenen Stellung ernst nimmt, dass er eine Einheit zusammengestellt und zum Feind geführt hat, die dazu in der Lage ist, 2-3 Dutzend gegnerische Fußsoldaten, die sich in einem (mit Ausnahme der Tanker, die nachweislich nicht kugelsicher sind) Deckungslosen Flußbett aufhalten, zu erledigen.
Aber nach allen vorliegenen Informationen ging es Oberst klein nicht um die nächsten 20h, oder auch nur 20 Minuten, sondern bereits 2 Minuten Vorwarnzeit durch Überflüge, etc. waren für ihn keine Option. Deswegen glaube ich auch nicht, dass wir es hier mit einer vollkommen unfähigen Person zu tun haben, die zu blöd ist, mit einer Streitmacht, die Angriffe einer mehrere 100 Mann starken Armee abzuwehren, eine Basis vor zwei steckengebliebenen Tanklastern zu schützen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Klein die Luftschläge in vollem Bewußtsein darüber angeordnet hat, dass keine unmittelbare Gefahr vorliegt und er genug Zeit für den Einsatz anderer Mittel oder zumindest für die Untersuchung alternativer Lösungsmöglichkeiten hat.

Interessant ist für mich die Frage, was ihn dazu bewogen hat, trotzdem eine derartige Entscheidung zu treffen, wenn es eben nicht die bislang bekannten Umstände bzw. die direkte Selbstverteidigung war. Die politischen Vorgaben waren es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch nicht. Bleiben unkontrollierte Aggression, ein (geheimdienstlicher?) Zweitzweck, Befehle von außerhalb, fehlerhafte Einsatzvorgaben aus höheren Befehlsstrukturen, Überforderung, Unfähigkeit die (psychische) Wirkung abzuschätzen (z.B. "Exempel statuieren"), (absichtliche?) Fehlinformation (da nach dem Angriff sehr schnell Erkenntnisse über zivile Ofer vorlagen, diese aber kaum als solche zu erkennen waren, glaube ich nicht, dass die Anwesenheit von Zivilisten den Beobachtern zuvor entgangen war) oder/und *machtVorschläge*


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2010)

Möglicherweise woltle die Bundeswehr aber auch militärische Stärke demonstrieren und so zeigen, dass die Taliban und Qaida Kämpfer nicht einer "schwächeren" Armee gegenüberstehen.


----------



## JePe (4. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, die waren im Schlamm vergraben.
> Welchen Sinn sollte es auch haben, die Reifen zu zerschießen?
> Fahren konnten die Dinger so oder so nicht.



Wie waer´s mit einer Quelle fuer diese Behauptung? Auf dem angehaengten Bild ist kein Schlamm zu sehen (vielleicht sind die Naechte in Kunduz auch nur besonders heiss); dem Video der Bundeswehr kann man deutlich entnehmen, dass die Fahrzeuge waehrend des Angriffs in Bewegung waren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Wie waer´s mit einer Quelle fuer diese Behauptung? Auf dem angehaengten Bild ist kein Schlamm zu sehen (vielleicht sind die Naechte in Kunduz auch nur besonders heiss); dem Video der Bundeswehr kann man deutlich entnehmen, dass die Fahrzeuge waehrend des Angriffs in Bewegung waren.


 
Öhm, in dem Video werden zwei Pick Up Trucks gezeigt (das sagt der Reporter auch) und die Tanker, die fest steckten, sah man überhaupt nicht (was der Reporter auch erwähnte), erst als die Flugzeuge die Tanker zerstört hatte, sah man am linken Rand einen Lichtblitz.

Hast du noch mehr solche Quellen oder wars das schon?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Möglicherweise woltle die Bundeswehr aber auch militärische Stärke demonstrieren und so zeigen, dass die Taliban und Qaida Kämpfer nicht einer "schwächeren" Armee gegenüberstehen.



Das die ISAF für die Lufthoheit verfügt, dürfte für kaum jemanden eine Neuheit gewesen sein. Das nicht alle Afghanen automatisch dem stärkeren nachlaufen, sollte man mitlerweile auch gelernt haben.
Das wäre dann also der Teil, den ich mit "Unfähigkeit die (psychische) Wirkung abzuschätzen (z.B. "Exempel statuieren")" meinte:
Möglich, dass das der Hintergedanke dieser vollkommen überzogenen Aktion war. Aber wenn das der Fall ist, dann ist es einfach nur ein Beweis für die vollkommene Unfähigkeit der beteiligten Befehlshaber sowie ein Hinweis auf den schwerwiegenden Fehler derjenigen, die sie eingesetzt haben.





JePe schrieb:


> Wie waer´s mit einer Quelle fuer diese Behauptung?



Video-Kommentar, Sekunde 22





Spoiler


----------



## JePe (4. Januar 2010)

Genau - die Pick-Ups bewegen sich, und sogar leidlich schnell. Trotz Schlamm.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre dann also der Teil, den ich mit "Unfähigkeit die (psychische) Wirkung abzuschätzen (z.B. "Exempel statuieren")" meinte:
> Möglich, dass das der Hintergedanke dieser vollkommen überzogenen Aktion war. Aber wenn das der Fall ist, dann ist es einfach nur ein Beweis für die vollkommene Unfähigkeit der beteiligten Befehlshaber sowie ein Hinweis auf den schwerwiegenden Fehler derjenigen, die sie eingesetzt haben.


 
Die Frage ist die Beweisführung.
Selbst wenn man der Bundeswehr unterstellen würde, dass sie mit der Aktion "Stärke" zeigen wollte, wie will man den Nachweis bringen, dass es so war?
Augenblicklich deutes es auf eine militärische Fehleinschätzung der Lage hin, die man möglicherweise auf eine Person festmachen kann, schließlich hat der Oberst die Befehlsgewalt, also auch die Verantwortung, auch wenn es nicht so gelaufen ist, wie geplant.
Trotzdem denke ich nicht, dass man ihn als Sündenbock abstrafen wird, dafür wurde schon Jung verantwortlich gemacht und die Opposition hat sich damit zufrieden gegeben.
Ich habe noch einen Oppositionspolitiker gesehen, der den "Kopf" von Klein fordert. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Video-Kommentar, Sekunde 22
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
 
Ich habs zweimal sehen müssen, weil ich beim ersten Mal dachte, dass man derartiges ja kaum zum Untermauern seiner Meinung der bewegten Tanker einsetzen kann. 



JePe schrieb:


> Genau - die Pick-Ups bewegen sich, und sogar leidlich schnell. Trotz Schlamm.


 
Ein Pick Up hat gewisse Vorteile gegenüber den Tankern, denk mal daran, welche das sein könnten....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem denke ich nicht, dass man ihn als Sündenbock abstrafen wird, dafür wurde schon Jung verantwortlich gemacht und die Opposition hat sich damit zufrieden gegeben.
> Ich habe noch einen Oppositionspolitiker gesehen, der den "Kopf" von Klein fordert.



Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Politik und Gerechtigkeit. 
Das einzige, dem sich Politiker schuldig gemacht haben, ist das Zurückhalten von Informationen - das die dafür den Hut nehmen müssen ist durchaus gerechtfertigt, hat aber rein gar nichts mit der Verantwortung für die Taten zu tun. Dass die Bundeswehr scheinbar ungeschoren davon kommt...
Imho inakzeptabel.




> Ein Pick Up hat gewisse Vorteile gegenüber den Tankern, denk mal daran, welche das sein könnten....



Diese Pick Ups haben sogar noch einen ganz speziellen Vorteil: Sie befinden sich an einem anderen Ort 
Aber ich geb zu, en Ausdruck "Schlamm" benutzen wenige Quellen. Nur "feststecken", "Sandbank", "im", "Flußbett", "unbeweglich" ...


----------



## Scorpioking78 (7. Januar 2010)

Hieß es nicht in den Nachrichten, der Oberst hätte auf einen direkten Angriff bestanden und den Hinweis der Piloten ignoriert, da diese erst einen tiefen Überflug über das Ziel machen wollten, um so den bevorstehenen Angriff auf das Ziel für alle Beteiligten ersichtlich zu machen?
War da nicht dran an dieser Meldung?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (8. Januar 2010)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht in den Nachrichten, der Oberst hätte auf einen direkten Angriff bestanden und den Hinweis der Piloten ignoriert, da diese erst einen tiefen Überflug über das Ziel machen wollten, um so den bevorstehenen Angriff auf das Ziel für alle Beteiligten ersichtlich zu machen?
> War da nicht dran an dieser Meldung?


 
Ja, so hieß es und das hat auch noch niemand revidiert.

Da das eigentliche Ziel die Tötung mehrerer (angeblich hochrangiger) Talibs gewesen sein soll, wäre so ein Überflug natürlich nicht zielführend gewesen. 

Wobei ich mich frage, ob 
1. hochrangige Talibans tatsächlich mit rollenden Bomben unterm Hintern im Schneckentempo durch die Ödnis wackeln oder solche Jobs nicht eher ihren entbehrlichen Märtyrern überlassen ..., 
2. überhaupt dieser Groß-Angriff auf das deutsche Militärlager zu befürchten war, und wenn ja, wo denn all die Taliban-Kämpfer waren, die den Angriff der Tanklaster dann tatktisch ausnutzen sollten,
3. die deutsche Aufklärung dort nur geschlampt oder evtl. sogar gezielt versagt hat oder evtl. einer Fehlinfo aufgesessen ist (was auch in den beiden vorgenannten Fällen möglich wäre),
4. das Einsatzteam KSK auch in der Befehlskette oder nur bei der Beratung eine Rolle gespielt hat,
5. die KSK andere Aufgaben in Afghanistan wahrnimmt, als vom Parlament genehmigt,
6. und welche Maßnahmen das Parlament ergreift, um diese unsäglichen Zustände zu beenden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .......*Das einzige*, dem sich Politiker schuldig gemacht haben, ist das Zurückhalten von Informationen - .....


 
Da bin ich aber ganz anderer Meinung. Es ist weder das Einzige noch das Schlimmste, dessen sich unsere Politiker schuldig gemacht haben.
Selbst im vorliegenden Extremfall ist das Zurückhalten von Infos nur eine Folge des vorherigen Versagens.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> 1. hochrangige Talibans tatsächlich mit rollenden Bomben unterm Hintern im Schneckentempo durch die Ödnis wackeln oder solche Jobs nicht eher ihren entbehrlichen Märtyrern überlassen



Hmm - da die Taliban nach ettlichen Jahren Krieg ohne Schutz vor Luftangriffen vermutlich einen Mangel an Fahrzeugen hat, würde ich es nicht ausschließen, dass auch kleinere Befehlshaber ("hochrangig" im Sinne von "Führungspersönlichkeit" wird es wohl kaum sein. Die hätte man gar nicht bis zum Flußbett kommen lassen, hätte man gewusst, das sie unterwegs sind) einfach mal mitfahren.
Sollte dem so gewesen sein, ist aber nicht davon auszugehen, dass die Fahrzeuge unterwegs zu einem Anschlag waren - da sollte sich die BW mal auf ne offizielle Linie eignen, weswegen sie fertig gemacht werden will 




> Da bin ich aber ganz anderer Meinung. Es ist weder das Einzige noch das Schlimmste, dessen sich unsere Politiker schuldig gemacht haben.
> Selbst im vorliegenden Extremfall ist das Zurückhalten von Infos nur eine Folge des vorherigen Versagens.



'türlich bauen unsere Politiker jede Menge Schrott. Aber sie koordinieren keine Einsätze. Die Planung und Durchführung von Angriffen ist Job der Bundeswehr - die Politik gibt nur die Rahmenbedingungen und landesweiten Ziele vor. In dem Fall wurden die Rahmenbedingungen durch die Aktion verletzt, d.h. die Bundeswehr hat Fehler gemacht und sich dem Einfluss der Politik entzogen. Das ist kein Fehler, den man der Politik anhängen kann. Das sie den Fehler nicht sanktioniert schon eher - aber noch laufen die Untersuchungen, da muss man mit dem Meckern noch warten. Derzeit ist die einzige klare Verfehlung, dass Informationen, die den Ministerien vorlagen, nicht ans Parlament weitergegeben wurden.


----------



## Icejester (8. Januar 2010)

Was ich an der Sache durchaus erstaunlich finde ist, daß, so schrecklich der persönliche Verlust für die Betroffenen auch immer sein wird, der afghanische Gouverneur der Region und ein Würdenträger (Bürgermeister ?) von Kundus gesagt haben, die Bundeswehr habe es ganz genau richtig gemacht und mit Sicherheit an der Stelle keine Unschuldigen getroffen. Irgendwie sollte man doch meinen, daß niemand Afghanistan und seine Bevölkerung besser kennt, als die Afghanen selbst. Man könnte also mit einiger Logik durchaus geneigt sein, ihnen auch die Bewertung dieses Vorfalls zu überlassen.

Im Endeffekt denke ich aber, daß die ganze Sache noch zu undurchsichtig ist, als daß wir, die Informationen bestenfalls aus dritter Hand haben, irgendwas wirklich sinnvolles dazu sagen können.


----------



## herethic (8. Januar 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Was ich an der Sache durchaus erstaunlich finde ist, daß, so schrecklich der persönliche Verlust für die Betroffenen auch immer sein wird, der afghanische Gouverneur der Region und ein Würdenträger (Bürgermeister ?) von Kundus gesagt haben, die Bundeswehr habe es ganz genau richtig gemacht *und mit Sicherheit an der Stelle keine Unschuldigen getroffen*. Irgendwie sollte man doch meinen, daß niemand Afghanistan und seine Bevölkerung besser kennt, als die Afghanen selbst. Man könnte also mit einiger Logik durchaus geneigt sein, ihnen auch die Bewertung dieses Vorfalls zu überlassen.


Zum Fettgedruckten sag ich mal nix.Ausserdem ist doch klar das die das sagen.Das sind die Chefs von Kundus die er der Bundeswehr erlaubt haben/erlauben dort ihr Truppen zu stationiern,die sind für den Einsatz der ISAF und sagen nicht das was der Großteil der Afghanischen Bevölkerung denkt,sondern das was sie denken.


EDIT: Woher weiß man dann es Taliban waren und nicht immer noch die ursprünglichen Fahrer waren?Woher weiß man das es Taliban waren und nicht eine örtliche Räubergruppe?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

Eine örtlich begrenze Räubergruppe?
Also Warlords?


----------



## herethic (8. Januar 2010)

Kann sein Warlords,aber ich meinte halt so eine Räubergruppe.Arme Leute/Verbrecher die die Straße überfallen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

Die ziehen aber nicht so eine Sache durch.


----------



## herethic (8. Januar 2010)

Woher willst du das wissen?!
Ist doch eigentlich nicht unrealistisch.


----------



## Icejester (8. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Zum Fettgedruckten sag ich mal nix.Ausserdem ist doch klar das die das sagen.Das sind die Chefs von Kundus die er der Bundeswehr erlaubt haben/erlauben dort ihr Truppen zu stationiern,die sind für den Einsatz der ISAF und sagen nicht das was der Großteil der Afghanischen Bevölkerung denkt,sondern das was sie denken.



Naja, wenn nach deren Aussage im betreffenden Gebiet praktisch jeder den Taliban zugerechnet werden kann oder sie unterstützt, dann hätten sie mit ihrer Aussage ja sogar recht. Denn schließlich sollen ja die Taliban bekämpft werden. Dazu gehört auch, daß sie im Zweifelsfall getötet werden. Das mag man jetzt gut finden oder auch nicht, aber wenn man sich schon zum Ziel gesetzt hat, eine bestimmte Gruppe zu bekämpfen, dann kann man das nicht nur so ein bißchen tun, damit niemand weint, sondern man wird garantiert am Ende Blut an den eigenen Händen haben. Anders geht's halt nicht, wenn man schon meint, sich einmischen zu müssen.

Edit: Das "Fettgedruckte" stammt ja nicht von mir, sondern von den Afghanen. Indirekte Rede und so. Verstehste, ne? 



> EDIT: Woher weiß man dann es Taliban waren und nicht immer noch die ursprünglichen Fahrer waren?Woher weiß man das es Taliban waren und nicht eine örtliche Räubergruppe?


Einer der Fahrer ist auf der Stelle erschossen worden, der andere hat den Entführern wohl noch gesagt, daß die niemals durch den Fluß kommen. Aber sie mußten es ja unbedingt selbst probieren. Wo er dann abgeblieben ist, weiß ich nicht mehr. Hatte ich aber gelesen. Wollen wir ihm mal wünschen, daß er fliehen konnte.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine örtlich begrenze Räubergruppe?
> Also Warlords?


 Gute Frage. Die Existenz von "örtlich begrenzten Räubergruppen" in Afghanistan halte ich aber für eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## herethic (8. Januar 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Naja, wenn nach deren Aussage im betreffenden Gebiet praktisch jeder den Taliban zugerechnet werden kann oder sie unterstützt, dann hätten sie mit ihrer Aussage ja sogar recht. Denn schließlich sollen ja die Taliban bekämpft werden. Dazu gehört auch, daß sie im Zweifelsfall getötet werden. Das mag man jetzt gut finden oder auch nicht, aber wenn man sich schon zum Ziel gesetzt hat, eine bestimmte Gruppe zu bekämpfen, dann kann man das nicht nur so ein bißchen tun, damit niemand weint, sondern man wird garantiert am Ende Blut an den eigenen Händen haben. Anders geht's halt nicht, wenn man schon meint, sich einmischen zu müssen.


Die Frage ist was du/man als Taliban bezeichnen willst.Eine gruppe von Leuten die an die Macht eines Staates kommen wollen oder einige Person deren Angehörige durch die BW getötet wurden und die jetzt Rache nehmen wollen/wollten.


> Edit: Das "Fettgedruckte" stammt ja nicht von mir, sondern von den Afghanen. Indirekte Rede und so. Verstehste, ne?


Hab ich verstanden,mein Satz war nicht auf die bezogen.


> Einer der Fahrer ist auf der Stelle erschossen worden, der andere hat den Entführern wohl noch gesagt, daß die niemals durch den Fluß kommen. Aber sie mußten es ja unbedingt selbst probieren. Wo er dann abgeblieben ist, weiß ich nicht mehr. Hatte ich aber gelesen. Wollen wir ihm mal wünschen, daß er fliehen konnte.


Beweise?




> Gute Frage. Die Existenz von "örtlich begrenzten Räubergruppen" in Afghanistan halte ich aber für eher unwahrscheinlich.


Warum?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen?!
> Ist doch eigentlich nicht unrealistisch.


 
Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnung.
Nimm mal an, die bist ein kleiner Ganove und klaust ab und zu mal Handtaschen. 
Es gibt aber eine Gruppe von Leuten, die alles mögliche klauen und anderen den Hintern versolen.
Jetzt willst du das auch und klaust einen Lastwagen voll Handtaschen. 
Denkst du, du kannst das, ohne dass die Gruppe von Dieben dir eins auswischen kann?


----------



## Icejester (8. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Die Frage ist was du/man als Taliban bezeichnen willst.Eine gruppe von Leuten die an die Macht eines Staates kommen wollen oder einige Person deren Angehörige durch die BW getötet wurden und die jetzt Rache nehmen wollen/wollten.



Es ist doch völlig egal, was _ich_ so bezeichne. Wichtig ist, wen _die vor Ort_ so bezeichnen und wer sich selbst so bezeichnet. Alles andere hat gar keine Auswirkung.


> Hab ich verstanden,mein Satz war nicht auf die bezogen.


Dann ist ja alles klar.


> Beweise?


Stand vor ein paar Ausgaben in einem recht ausführlichen Artikel im Stern über diese Angelegenheit. Da man - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - die Leiche des ersten Fahrers auch gefunden hat, gehe ich davon aus, daß das stimmt.




> Warum?


Ich glaube nicht, daß sozusagen "freischaffende" Räuberbanden unter der Herrschaft der Taliban geduldet werden würden. Im Einflußgebiet der Alliierten wäre das vermutlich kaum anders. Insofern halte ich deren Existenz für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (9. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...... - da sollte sich die BW mal auf ne offizielle Linie eignen, weswegen sie fertig gemacht werden will


So schauts aus. Egal, wie die die Fahne in den Wind drehen, in einem Sandsturm bleibt nun mal keine Weste weiß...  oder auch, wer in der Sch...e badet, braucht sich nicht wundern, dass er hinterher stinkt.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ..... In dem Fall wurden die Rahmenbedingungen durch die Aktion verletzt, d.h. die Bundeswehr hat Fehler gemacht und sich dem Einfluss der Politik entzogen. Das ist kein Fehler, den man der Politik anhängen kann. .......


 
Allerdings wäre die BW überhaupt nicht in die Verlegenheit gekommen diesen Fehler erst machen zu können, wenn nicht bereits im Vorfeld die Politiker versagt hätten, indem sie dem "das Schwert" den Vorzug vor der Diplomatie gaben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Irgendwie sollte man doch meinen, daß niemand Afghanistan und seine Bevölkerung besser kennt, als die Afghanen selbst. Man könnte also mit einiger Logik durchaus geneigt sein, ihnen auch die Bewertung dieses Vorfalls zu überlassen.



"Die" Afghanen schlagen sich seit nunmehr über 30 Jahren gegenseitig die Köpfe ein (zwar von außen angestachelt - aber mit viel eigenem Personal) - da dürfte es vollkommen normal sein, dass eine Partei am jubeln ist, wenn ein paar Vertreter der anderen Partei getötet werden. Ob dabei auch Unschuldige verletzt werden, hat in der Vergangenheit niemanden interessiert und wird auch jetzt niemanden interessieren.




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre die BW überhaupt nicht in die Verlegenheit gekommen diesen Fehler erst machen zu können, wenn nicht bereits im Vorfeld die Politiker versagt hätten, indem sie dem "das Schwert" den Vorzug vor der Diplomatie gaben.



Okay - da kann ich nur zustimmen. Allerdings arbeiten die Politiker, die den Blödsinn verzapft haben, mitlerweile in Russland und New York, da kann man in Berlin keinen für fertig machen. (und ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben: Ich glaube auch, dass das Wahlvolk denen seinerzeit die Hölle heiß gemacht hätte, wenn sie versucht hätten, sich dagegen zu stellen. Und vermutlich hätte das nicht einmal funktioniert, wegen Fehlern, die eine Reihe weiterer Politiker im 20. Jhd. begangen haben)


----------



## riedochs (9. Januar 2010)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Warum ist das Leben eines deutschen Soldaten für dich mehr wert als das eines Afghanen?



Erstmal ist jedes Leben gleichviel wert. 
Es stellt sich nur die Frage wo man im Zweifelsfall die Linie zieht zwischen Leben und Tod. Ich stelle bei einer Situation wie dieser die Wichtigkeit des Überlebens für meinen eigenen Stamm über die des Überlebens des anderen Stamms. 

Was anderes ist das hier nicht. Wie wäre denn eure Meinung wenn heute der Brief kommt und eurer Vater/Bruder/Sohn oder eure Mutter/Schwester/Tocher dort unten ihr Leben gelassen hätten weil man eben nicht eingegriffen hätte? 

Ich glaube kaum das einer von euch gleichgültig sagen würde: Tja, ist halt passiert, dafür haben wir eben nicht die 2 Tanklastzüge bombardiert. Wäre zwar zu vermeiden gewesen aber ist ja nicht schlimm, Hauptsache man hat keinen Afghanen dabei getötet.

Dann würdet ihr genauso rummaulen oder noch schlimmer als mit der jetzigen Situation. Warum hat man nichts getan? Man sollte doch zuerst an das Leben unserer Leute denken.

Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich bin der Meinung das wenn es zum Schutz unserer Leute ist jederzeit gerechtfertigt ist dort unten einzugreifen, auch mit zivilen Opfern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich bin der Meinung das wenn es zum Schutz unserer Leute ist jederzeit gerechtfertigt ist dort unten einzugreifen, auch mit zivilen Opfern.


 
Es herrscht dort nun mal Krieg und Krieg bedeutet nun mal auch das in Kauf nehmen von Schäden, die nicht beabsichtig sind, sich aber halt nicht immer vermeiden lassen.
Vor allem auch deswegen, weil sie die "gegnerische Partei" nicht wie eine "normale" Kriegsarmee benimmt und sich nicht an die "Kriegsregeln" hält.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (9. Januar 2010)

Es sind kriegsänliche zustände in Afghanistan aber ein Krieg ist es nicht, da die Gegner Terroristen sind/sein sollen.
Ein Minimum an Kollateralschäden sollte doch mit in der Zielsetzung Beachtung finden.
Mich würde interessieren warum man es nicht in betracht zog, den aufgespürten tanker mittels Kampfhubschraubern zu sichern. Es wäre dann auch möglich gewesen, die Zivilisten per Lautsprecherdurchsage zum Gehen aufzufordern.
Mir hat man für den Auslandseinsatz beigebracht angetroffenen Personen erst anzurufen, ehe ich auf sie schieße.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (9. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass er nicht bestraft werden sollte. Wer sich in der Nähe von Diebesgut aufhält und das in einem Kriegsgebiet muss damit rechnen umzukommen.
Ich denke, dass sein handeln vollkommen gerechtfertigt war und nicht überzogen. Deutschland sollte nur endlich mal  ausm Arsch kommen und einfach mal nicht wie eine Pussy rumbitchen.


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Die" Afghanen schlagen sich seit nunmehr über 30 Jahren gegenseitig die Köpfe ein (zwar von außen angestachelt - aber mit viel eigenem Personal) - da dürfte es vollkommen normal sein, dass eine Partei am jubeln ist, wenn ein paar Vertreter der anderen Partei getötet werden. Ob dabei auch Unschuldige verletzt werden, hat in der Vergangenheit niemanden interessiert und wird auch jetzt niemanden interessieren.



Natürlich. Die Frage ist, ob man sich überhaupt bei so einer Sache engagieren darf, wenn man unter keinen Umständen bereit ist, auch mal Unschuldige zu treffen. Die Erfahrung lehrt nämlich, daß zivile Opfer spätestens seit dem 2. WK nicht mehr zu vermeiden sind. Aber auch schon im 30-jährigen Krieg hatte die Zivilbevölkerung arg zu leiden.

Aber wie dem auch sei: Die Auffassung, man könne einen Krieg, bewaffneten Konflikt, etc. ohne zivile Opfer gewinnen, klingt ein bißchen so, als wolle man schwimmen gehen, ohne naß zu werden.

Abgesehen davon frage ich mich auch, wie man ein Volk, in dem vermutlich 80 Prozent der Bevölkerung oder mehr in ihrem ganzen Leben überhaupt nichts anderes als Krieg erlebt haben, plötzlich in den Frieden führen will. Die Vorstellung, daß das so einfach gehen könnte, scheint mir etwas naiv.



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Es sind kriegsänliche zustände in Afghanistan aber ein Krieg ist es nicht, da die Gegner Terroristen sind/sein sollen.



Es nennt sich ganz offiziell wohl asymmetrische Kriegsführung, weil die Gegner eben keiner regulären Armee angehören, nicht eindeutig als Kombattanten erkennbar sind und eher eine Guerillataktik fahren, als wirklich militärisch zu agieren. Eigentlich schön blöd, denn so stehen sie auch nicht unter dem Schutz der Genfer Konvention.



> Mich würde interessieren warum man es nicht in betracht zog, den aufgespürten tanker mittels Kampfhubschraubern zu sichern. Es wäre dann auch möglich gewesen, die Zivilisten per Lautsprecherdurchsage zum Gehen aufzufordern.


Eigentlich eine gute Frage. Immerhin hätte man dann vielleicht auch Tanker und Benzin wiedererlangen können. Das wäre ja auch was wert. Wahrscheinlich waren aber einfach keine Kampfhubschrauber in der Nähe. Soviel Material hat die BW da unten ja gar nicht mal.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (9. Januar 2010)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> ...Wer sich in der Nähe von Diebesgut aufhält und das in einem Kriegsgebiet muss damit rechnen umzukommen....


 
Und wie sollte man als Zivilist auf der Suche nach Benzin für sein Auto/Stromaggi erkennen, dass es sich um Diebesgut handelt?

Dann sollten auch Leute, die hierzulande geklaute Autos/Nachgemachte Markenware/sonstiges Diebesgut kaufen auch in den Knast gehen, oder?

@Icejester
Terroristen sind Terroristen und sollten eigentlich durch die Polizei "gejagt" werden. Aber solange diese über Kriegsgerät verfügen bin ich mit einem militärisch Unterstüzten Einsatz einverstanden.

Zu der Heliproblematik. Die hätten sie ebenso wie die JaBos von den Amis anfordern können.


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2010)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung, dass er nicht bestraft werden sollte. Wer sich in der Nähe von Diebesgut aufhält und das in einem Kriegsgebiet muss damit rechnen umzukommen.
> Ich denke, dass sein handeln vollkommen gerechtfertigt war und nicht überzogen. Deutschland sollte nur endlich mal  ausm Arsch kommen und einfach mal nicht wie eine Pussy rumbitchen.



Eigentlich stimme ich Dir da völlig zu. Wer klaut, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn die Polizei ihn festsetzt. Wer im Krieg klaut, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn auf ihn geschossen wird.

Andererseits kann ich es sehr gut verstehen, daß die armen Leute da kurz vor dem Winter ihre kalten Hütten ganz gerne mal ein bißchen geheizt hätten. Ich hätte an deren Stelle wahrscheinlich auch nicht anders gehandelt und ebenso versucht, mir da was zu holen.

Mein Rechtsempfinden sagt mir, daß es völlig okay ist, was da passiert ist. Moralisch hingegen finde ich es nicht. Aber das sind ja zwei Paar Schuhe und es geht ja Gott sei Dank nur um die rechtliche Frage, die sich sicherlich anhand entsprechender Dienstvorschriften auch wird klären lassen.


----------



## herethic (9. Januar 2010)

> Terroristen sind Terroristen und sollten eigentlich durch die Polizei "gejagt" werden. Aber solange diese über Kriegsgerät verfügen bin ich mit einem militärisch Unterstüzten Einsatz einverstanden.


Und du glaubst das eine Nation,die in ein Land invertiert und ein einen Zustand eingreift(zum Teil zum eigenen Nutzen) der sie garnichst aber auch mal sowas von garnichts angeht weniger Terroristisch ist?!Ein Terrorist muss nicht in einer Höhle sitzen und eine Waffe in der Hand haben.Er kann auch einen Anzug tragen und Politiker sein


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (9. Januar 2010)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Und wie sollte man als Zivilist auf der Suche nach Benzin für sein Auto/Stromaggi erkennen, dass es sich um Diebesgut handelt?
> 
> Dann sollten auch Leute, die hierzulande geklaute Autos/Nachgemachte Markenware/sonstiges Diebesgut kaufen auch in den Knast gehen, oder?
> 
> ...




Tja auf den Lastern wird GARANTIERT irgendein Zeichen gewesen sein, dass es Deutsche Laster sind schließlich waren es ja welche OO btw heißt es nicht auch "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht"?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (9. Januar 2010)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Tja auf den Lastern wird GARANTIERT irgendein Zeichen gewesen sein, dass es Deutsche Laster sind schließlich waren es ja welche OO btw heißt es nicht auch "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht"?


 
Für einen Fehler wie, ich kann nicht Lesen oder ich konnte die Symbole nicht deuten mit dem Leben bezahlen zu müssen, das ist doch arg übertrieben. Und wie schon angedeutet, hierzulande werden die Leute, die Diebesgut erstehen nicht mit ins Gefängnis gesteckt.
Außerdem fahren in Afghanistan auch andere Laster aus der BRD umher. Diese wurden legal hier erworben und fahren dort ohne größere Umkennzeichnung umher.


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2010)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Dann sollten auch Leute, die hierzulande geklaute Autos/Nachgemachte Markenware/sonstiges Diebesgut kaufen auch in den Knast gehen, oder?



Schonmal was von Hehlerei gehört? Dafür kann man durchaus in den Knast gehen.



> Zu der Heliproblematik. Die hätten sie ebenso wie die JaBos von den Amis anfordern können.



Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, daß die wahrscheinlich nicht die ganze Zeit auf Verdacht irgendwo in der Luft sind, sondern erstmal von irgendwo hätten starten müssen und dann auch noch wesentlich langsamer sind, weswegen sie bestimmt erst deutlich später eingetroffen wären. Außerdem ist natürlich so ein Heli-Einsatz immer gefährlicher.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (9. Januar 2010)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Für einen Fehler wie, ich kann nicht Lesen oder ich konnte die Symbole nicht deuten mit dem Leben bezahlen zu müssen, das ist doch arg übertrieben. Und wie schon angedeutet, hierzulande werden die Leute, die Diebesgut erstehen nicht mit ins Gefängnis gesteckt.
> Außerdem fahren in Afghanistan auch andere Laster aus der BRD umher. Diese wurden legal hier erworben und fahren dort ohne größere Umkennzeichnung umher.



Ja dann haben sie halt Pech gehabt. Das ist mir eigentlich relativ egal aus welchem Grund sie da waren. Sie waren da, jetzt nicht mehr. Selbst Schuld.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (9. Januar 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Hehlerei gehört? Dafür kann man durchaus in den Knast gehen.


 
Hehlerei ist was anderes, als sich geklaute Dinge andrehen zu lassen, oder?




> Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, daß die wahrscheinlich nicht die ganze Zeit auf Verdacht irgendwo in der Luft sind, sondern erstmal von irgendwo hätten starten müssen und dann auch noch wesentlich langsamer sind, weswegen sie bestimmt erst deutlich später eingetroffen wären. Außerdem ist natürlich so ein Heli-Einsatz immer gefährlicher.


 
Nun, der Tanker steckte ca. 6km vom Feldlager Kundus entfernt in einem Flußbett fest. Höchste Eile war also bestimmt nicht das Gebot der Stunde.
Ein Heli wäre bestimmt nur unwesentlich länger unterwegs gewesen.

Fakt ist für mich, dass ich mit den wenigen Infos, die uns Ottonormalbürgern zugänglich sind nicht sagen kann, ob man den Oberst strafrechtlich belangen sollte oder nicht. und bis Genaues bekannt ist, im Zweifel für den "Angeklagten".


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2010)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Hehlerei ist was anderes, als sich geklaute Dinge andrehen zu lassen, oder?



Nein. Nicht unbedingt. Wenn Du Dir geklaute Dinge andrehen läßt und annimmst, diese seien nicht geklaut (zum Beispiel, weil sie im Laden angeboten oder bei e-bay als Privatbesitz versteigert werden), erwirbst Du sie gutgläubig. Das heißt, Du erwirbst kein Eigentum an der geklauten Sache, wirst aber auch für nichts bestraft.
Wenn Du allerdings Anlaß haben könntest anzunehmen, die Sache sei geklaut ("Ich habe hier fünf Jacken, die vom LKW gefallen sind. Willst Du eine?"), dann machst Du Dich tatsächlich der Hehlerei schuldig und kannst dafür genauso wie der eigentliche Dieb bestraft werden (Grundsatz: Der Hehler ist nicht besser als der Stehler).



> *§ 259 Hehlerei*
> 
> (1) Wer eine Sache, die ein anderer gestohlen oder sonst durch eine gegen fremdes Vermögen gerichtete rechtswidrige Tat erlangt hat, ankauft oder sonst sich oder einem Dritten verschafft, sie absetzt oder absetzen hilft, um sich oder einen Dritten zu bereichern, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.





> Nun, der Tanker steckte ca. 6km vom Feldlager Kundus entfernt in einem Flußbett fest. Höchste Eile war also bestimmt nicht das Gebot der Stunde.
> Ein Heli wäre bestimmt nur unwesentlich länger unterwegs gewesen.


Bei sechs Kilometern hätten die ja zur Not sogar noch selbst hinfahren können.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (9. Januar 2010)

Leider ist ist es kaum möglich nachzuweisen, dass jemand beim Kauf einer Sache wusste, dass diese nicht unrechtmäßiges Eigentum des Verkäufers ist.

Die hätten auch mit Mardern hinfahren können.


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2010)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Leider ist ist es kaum möglich nachzuweisen, dass jemand beim Kauf einer Sache wusste, dass diese nicht unrechtmäßiges Eigentum des Verkäufers ist.



Ein "nicht" zuviel, oder? Aber genau deswegen passiert ja auch in aller Regel nichts. Wenn Du auf dem Flohmarkt irgendwas kaufst, gehst Du natürlich davon aus, daß der Verkäufer die Sache auch verkaufen darf. "Gehören" tut sie Dir deswegen trotzdem nicht, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Wenn Du allerdings von jemandem auf der Straße kaufst, der gerade ein paar Dinge für eine wahnsinnig schmale Mark aus einem Pappkarton verkauft, ist es fraglich, ob man immer noch davon ausgehen kann, daß da auch alles rechtens ist.


> Die hätten auch mit Mardern hinfahren können.


Im Nachhinein wäre das vielleicht die bessere Variante gewesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2010)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Tja auf den Lastern wird GARANTIERT irgendein Zeichen gewesen sein, dass es Deutsche Laster sind schließlich waren es ja welche OO btw heißt es nicht auch "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht"?



Es heißt aber auch "Unschuldsvermutung" und selbst wenn man die außer Acht letzt, ist Klein weder Richter noch Henker noch beides in Personalunion noch steht auf Diebstahl die Todesstrafe.


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2010)

Naja, Hände abzuhacken wäre natürlich vieeel humaner gewesen.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (10. Januar 2010)

Haben wir schon wieder das Mittelalter oder habe ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2010)

Nö, aber Moslems tun das bei Dieben ja ganz gerne mal.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .............
> Okay - da kann ich nur zustimmen. Allerdings arbeiten die Politiker, die den Blödsinn verzapft haben, mitlerweile in Russland und New York, da kann man in Berlin keinen für fertig machen. (und ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben: .......


 
Das ist genau der Punkt, der mich so maßlos ....

Wieso ist keine Regierung in der Lage unsinnige Regelungen und Gesetze der Vorgängerregierung zurückzunehmen, wenn es dafür einen breiten Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung gibt und die Unsinnigkeit des ganzen Debakels mehr als offensichtlich ist?

Zum Verzweifeln.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (24. Januar 2010)

DU HAST IN DER BREITEN BEVÖLKERUNG KEINE ZUSTIMMING WEIL SIE VON WARLORDS UND KORUPTEN Politiker GEFÜHRT WIRDIE LÖSUNG IST BILDUNG;BILDUNG;BILDUNG!


----------



## A3000T (24. Januar 2010)

Ja, dann erkennt man, das unsere Sprache wunderbar zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung unterscheiden kann. 

Wie auch immer, bin für bestrafen. Bestrafen ist immer gut und wer weiß, vielleicht steht er ja sogar drauf, der kleine Oberst. *peitschpeitsch*


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Februar 2010)

Nein, wenn man ihm nicht Nachweisen kann das er zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste das da Zivis waren oder er davon ausging das alle die da sind Taliban oder deren Anhänger waren.
Wenn da überhaupt Civis waren aber das kann man ja nicht mehr Prüfen, da die die Leichen sofort weg geschaft haben bevor das Untersucht werden konnte von Gerichtsmediziner.


----------



## Folterknecht (2. Februar 2010)

"Soll Oberst Klein bestraft werden?"

DIe Frage an sich ist etwas unpräzise. Sollte er vor ein dt. Zivilgericht gestellt werden, in dem ein Urteil eventuell von Leuten des Schlages einer Claudia Roth oder Kriegsdienstverweigeren gefällt wird, deren militärischer Sachverstand bis zur nächsten Wasserpistole ihrer eigenen Kinder reicht?

[x] Nein

Militärgericht?

[x] *JA*


Ich bin im Nachhinein der Ansicht, daß der betreffende Oberst nicht richtig gehandelt hat. Nur leider sehe ich genauso KEINE Möglichkeit wie er hätte richtig handeln können. 

Letzteres hat er vor allem der dt. Politik zu verdanken. Seit Bosnien/Kosovo befinden sich dt. Soldaten in Auslandseinsätzen incl. völlig unrealistischer, praxisferner Einsatzrichtlinien (rules of engagment), unzureichender bzw. mangelnder Ausrüstung und ohne klare Verhältnisse was die Gerichtsbarkeiten angeht.

Da werden dutzende Millionen von Korruptions -tschuldigung- meinte "Entwicklungshilfe" (für die ortsansässigen Drogenbarone und die Geldverschieber in Kabul) ausgegeben. Anschließend stellt man fest - bei der Bevölkerung kommt nichts an - also erhöhen wir besagte "Hilfe" gleich mal.
Aber wehe dt. Soldaten verlangen nach Ausrüstung um effiktiv gegen Leute mit AK47 und RPGs vorgehen zu können.

Militärisch handelt er vermutlich richtig , wenn er 2-3 KAMPFhubschrauber vom Typ Tiger (dank dt. Poliker fliegt das Teil immer noch nicht wirklich, geschweige denn in Afghanistan) los schickt , und damit den "Tanktourismus" bis zum Eintreffen von Infanterie unterbindet (am Vormittag). Blind in der Nacht los zu stürmen ist nicht sonderlich gesund.


Und was diesen Schwachsinn von wegen "...aber der Tanklaster steckte doch fest ..." angeht: denkt bitte doch mal weiter als von 12 bis Mittag. 

Nen einzelnen Tanklaster (oder auch 2) in die Luft zu jagen, ist je nach Inhalt vermutlich sogar mit ner AK47 + Leuchtspurmunition, schwerem MG + Leuchtspur auf jeden Fall aber mit BW-Ausrüstung vor Ort möglich. Die großen und offensichtlichen Fahrzeuge sind ja wohl kaum zu verfehlen.

Als militärischen Befehlhaber würde ich mir viel größe Sorgen um viele, kleinere Diesel o. Benzin/Dünger-Bomben machen in der Größenordnung von 50 - 500 l bzw. kg die bequem per Auto oder Eselskarren überall zur Detonation gebracht werden können. 

Und will hier irgend jemand bestreiten, daß 1.) die Laster enleert wurden und 2.) die Afghanen Jahrzehnte von Erfahrung in Guerillakriegsführung und somit der Improvisation von Bomben haben?




Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Februar 2010)

Habe dazu mal eine Spruch gehört....

"Wenn du am Boden keine erfolg hast dann rufe eine Luftschlag !"

Bin aber dagegen das der Man eine strafe bekommt an der anscheint keine andre Wahl hatt.
Als sich und seine männer zu Retten...!


----------



## acc (4. Februar 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Habe dazu mal eine Spruch gehört....
> 
> "Wenn du am Boden keine erfolg hast dann rufe eine Luftschlag !"
> 
> ...



er und seine männer waren überhaupt nicht in gefahr, genau deswegen nmusste er gegenüber den amerikanern auch lügen, damit die die lkws bombardieren.


----------



## Phenom BE (13. Februar 2010)

Soweit ich weiß hat er nach seinem Gewissen gehandelt und hatte nicht das Ziel irgentwelche Zivilisten zu töten und deshalb finde ich sollt man ihn nicht bestrafen.


----------

